# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  ROCKY, BBMM 7 ans paralysé - en FA (Dpt 60)

## chaussette2006

GROSSE URGENCE POUR CE PAUVRE CHIEN QUI VA ETRE EUTHANASIE CETTE SEMAINE SI ON NE LUI TROUVE PAS DE FA!!!

Nous avons été alerté le week end dernier pour ce pauvre croisé berger malinois

qu'une dame a récupéré car il se traînait dehors sous la pluie désespérément.

Son maître l'a abonné pour partir en vacances alors que le chien a les 2 pattes arrières paralysées depuis plusieurs semaines d'après la témoin (comme il fait gardiennage dans l'entreprise de son maitre il aurait eu les pattes cassées par des gitans mais son maitre n'a jamais rien fait) qui l'a récupéré et vue le rapport du vétérinaire.

Il a tout de suite été transporté aux urgences vétérinaire et demain nous le montrerons a un specialiste pour savoir a quoi est du cette paralysie.

Il doit avoir dans les 7 ans. Il ne présente aucun signe de souffrance et n'est pas incontinent. Nous l'avons mi en pension car nous ne savions pas où le mettre, mais dans cette pension ils n'ont pas le temps de s'occuper de lui changer les couches alors que c'est pas compliqué :Frown: ((, mais que voulez vous........

IL faut qu'on lui trouve au plus vite une FA au plus vite. Il est tres gentil et ne souffre pas du tout.

Franchement il faut lui laisser sa chance. Ca serait trop triste qu'a cause de salopards ce chien finisse euthanasié alors qu'il est en pleine forme hormis ses 2 pattes arrières qui ne bougent plus.

Demain nous l'emmenons voir un spécialiste pour en savoir plus.

Le temps presse.

Il est en région parisienne.

0680951821

----------


## Pendemovis

Il est identifié? Si oui, le maître vous l'a-t-il cédé par écrit?
Connait-on son entente avec les congénères?
Pourquoi lui mettre une couche s'il n'est pas incontinent?
Comment arrive-t-il à se déplacer exactement?
On attend très vite les résultats du véto!!!
Merci

----------


## didi2006

Entente avec les chiens et les chats ???   :hein2:

----------


## chaussette2006

Il est tres gentil.

Nous sommes obligés de lui mettre couche car comme il ne bouge pas il se fait pipi et caca dessus sinon meme s'il peut se retenir

----------


## laurencechantal

bonsoir "lets adopt (france)" peut sauver ce Toutou. bihtersabanoglu@mail.com Bihter demande que vous la contactier aussi vite que possible pour sauver ce chien. Merci à vous . Annonce trés sérieuse

----------


## anne06

c une asso française ? le chien resterait en France ?

----------


## chaussette2006

oui elle m'a laissé un message je lui ai renvoyé les photos par mails.

en voici d'autres

----------


## Dodomimi

il semble être un pur Malinois(pas croisé) et tres beau ,cela crève le coeur de le voir dans cet état.S'il s'avère qu'il est définitivement paralysé des pattes arriere et que quelqu'un peut le prendre et le sauver,je peux lui transmettre la documentation des chariots que j'avais cherchée pour un chien de Serbie,les prix sont tres variables selon les fabricants et certains de TB qualité sont à des prix tres abordables

----------


## chaussette2006

un refuge peut me preter un chariot pour lui!

donc maintenant il faut vite lui trouver une fa!!!

demain matin je l'emmene chez un osteo

----------

Attention, une myélographie pour avoir assisté à la chose, comporte des risques, c'est un examen pas anodin et le chien peut mourir, il faut le savoir avant de le pratiquer.

----------


## chaussette2006

demain je récupere un chariot preter par un refuge. j'espere qu'il lui ira.

ça lui permettra de ne plus etre a terre dans c excrements car j'ai pas confiance dans l'employer qui doit lui changer les couches.

le plus important et de le sortir de la pension où j'ai du le mettre par dépit car ils sont pas sympas du tout. 

comme je vous l'ai dit l'employer ma fait une crise au téléphone car il m'a dit que ça "le soulait " de lui changer ses couches.

Faut vite lui trouver une fa

j'ai essayé d'envoyer un mail a beatrice de cani senior mais il me revient et j'arrive pas a avoir son numero.

Ca fait depuis des mois apparement qu'il vit dans cet etat. j'ai peut d'espoir pour que ses pattes se remette mais c clair qu'il faut qu'on lui fasse faire un IRM.

je devais l'emmener voir un osteo demain mais je vais plutot lui chercher le chariot car ça craint de le laisser ainsi dans la pension.

j'en ai marre de la savoir là bas a pourrir dans son box. 

c démoralisant

----------


## Flo13

Mais il ne peut pas rester dans son chariot toute la journée, c'est uniquement pour aller se promener il me semble.
La personne de la pension ne voulant pas s'occuper de lui.... j'ai peur qu'il ne lui serve à rien dans son box.

----------


## chaussette2006

mais c mieux que rien en attendant.

il y a une arriere cour ou les chiens peuvent courir donc peut etre que du coup ils pourront le mettre là bas. 

je croise les doigts pour que ça se passe bien.

----------


## didi2006

> bonsoir "lets adopt (france)" peut sauver ce Toutou. bihtersabanoglu@mail.com Bihter demande que vous la contactier aussi vite que possible pour sauver ce chien. Merci à vous . Annonce trés sérieuse


A -t- on trouver une solution pour le toutou ???

----------


## chaussette2006

Toujours pas de fa.je suis route pour lui apporter le chariot.

----------


## EVE78

était il tatoué lorsqu'il a été récupéré par la dame svp

----------

> était il tatoué lorsqu'il a été récupéré par la dame svp


c'est sûr, il aurait peut-être fallu commencer par là...

----------


## chaussette2006

ce sont des enqueteurs qui ont récupéré ce chien qui a été passé de main en main par des vigiles. Voila j'ai repondu a votre question.

----------


## chaussette2006

avec le chariot ça n'a pas fonctionné car le chien n'a pas assez de force sur les pattes avant et il est mal quand le maintient de force debout car tout l'arriere train est paralysé. Quand il a été ramassé par une temoin il vivait depuis pas mal de semaines ainsi. J'ai de maigres espoirs pour ce pauvre chien. Demain nous l'emmenons chez des osteopathes.

je pense qu'il n'est pas tout jeune et vu que sa paralysie traine depuis longtemps ses muscles d'arrières train sont atrophiés. 

pour ce qui est du proprio une enquete est deja ouverte bien sur et cela depuis le début, il s'agit de vigiles qui se refilent se pauvre chien sepuis des années et qui l'on laissé pourrir dehors comme une m...... justice sera faite pour ce pauvre chien.

----------


## Vegane7

Voici le site d'une dame qui recueille exclusivement des chiens handicapés.
http://site.voila.fr/detresse-animale/sommaire.htm
Peut-être pourrait-elle aiderce pauvre chien ?...

----------


## chaussette2006

DEMAIN J'EMMENE LE TOUTOU CHEZ UN OSTEO QUI N'A PAS L' EUTHA. FACILES ET QUI VA DANS LE SENS DE LA PA, DONC ILS VONT TOUT FAIRE POUR LE SAUVER JE PENSE, MAIS S'ILS NE PEUVENT PAS LE GARDER  JE NE VEUX PAS LE REMETTRE DANS LA PENSION, ILS SONT PAS SYMPAS ET N'ONT QUE DES PENSEÉS NÉGATIVES ET NE VOIENT QUE L'EUTHA COMME SOLUTION.

LE SOUCIS C QUE PERSONNE NE SE PROPOSE POUR LE PRENDRE EN FA.MAIS DEMAIN APRES LE VETO HORS DE QUESTION QUE JE LE RAMENE LA BAS. C A PEINE S'ILS NE ME CULPABILISENT PAS DE NE PAS LE FAIRE EUTHA.

----------


## Cheyenne62

Diffusé sur ba sans famille.   ::

----------

ce qu'il lui faut pour remuscler ses muscles atrophiés, c'est des cures d'hydrothérpie, mais ça coûte cher, pourquoi ne pas tenter le tout pour le tout : qu'une association le prenne en charge, faire un appel à dons pour lui payer les séances et ensuite selon le résultat (mais ça en donne de très bons), aviser....
qu'en pensez vous ?

----------

> ce qu'il lui faut pour remuscler ses muscles atrophiés, c'est des cures d'hydrothérpie, mais ça coûte cher, pourquoi ne pas tenter le tout pour le tout : qu'une association le prenne en charge, faire un appel à dons pour lui payer les séances et ensuite selon le résultat (mais ça en donne de très bons), aviser....
> qu'en pensez vous ?


dsl, faute de frappe : HYDROTHERAPIE

----------


## chaussette2006

de mon telephone je vous dirai ce que me dis l'osteo que je vois cet apres midi a 15h45

je sais que l'hydrotherapie est efficace, ils me diront si ça peut marcher sur lui.

mais le soucis majeur c qu'aucune asso ne c vraiment proposé pour le prendre en charge jusqu'a maintenant.

ça va etre tres dure de le remettre a la pension tout a l'heure car je me repete mais ils sont pas sympas

----------

Demande de prise en charge par une Association faite en masse sur Facebook.

----------


## 0'maley

Trouver une association, c'est bien, mais, si j'ai bien compris,

*il faut surtout une FA de toute urgence.*

----------


## la tribu du marais

Je viens de mettre un post chez Cani-Nursing :

http://caninursing.forumsactifs.net/sos ... -t3372.htm

----------


## ASTOR

J'attends les nouvelles, suite visite ostéo cet AP? de Chausette2006...

Si ce chien doit rester paralysé et incontinent, je ne pourrai pas le prendre chez moi. J'ai déjà un paralysé-incontinent à la maison. De plus, je suis déjà en surnombre...  

Si l'ostéo estime qu'il y a un espoire (avec rééducation et hydrothérapie), ça pourrait s'envisager... Je dis bien "pourrait" !!

Ce qu'il me faut surtout savoir, c'est sa sociabilité autres chiens car c'est tout de même un Malinois et qui a servi de chien de garde...  

Mes chiens vivent tous ensemble, à la maison, et j'ai des aveugles qui se cognent régulièrement contre les "voyants". Il ne faut pas qu'il ait une mauvaiuse réaction. Pas question de mettre mes autres chiens en péril, ni de devoir l'isoler...

----------


## Tintallë

Diffusé sur BB en detresse + le forum du malinois + reves de toits + sos refuges + mon blog

*Il faut vite lui trouver une FA qui aura de l'amour et de la patience à lui donner, qu'il ne retourne pas en pension*

*DIFFUSEZ UN MAX SVP*

----------


## chaussette2006

Bon, je rentre tout juste, donc l'osteopathe a eu du mal a se prononcer  mais il faut essayé pour voir si quelques séances pourraient refaire fonctionner ses pattes et qu'il faudra etre tres patient. Va falloir aussi lui faire des exercices pour faire travailler les muscles. au bout de la 3e seance si ça doit bien se passer on devrait voir les progres si ça ne fonctionne et bien il faudra s resoudre a l'idée qu'il ne marchera plus ou essayer autre chose. D'ici 3 seance (1 par semaine) on verra si on lui fait faire de l'hydrotherapie. l'autre enquêtrice qui etait avec moi va le prendre pour 1 ou 2 semaines chez elle a partir de demain.

Ses pattes ne sont pas cassées mais c'est au niveau de la colonne vertebrale (entre la lombaire 4 et 5 il y a espace) comme on ne sait pas exactement depuis combien de temps il est comme ça (plusieurs semaines) on ne peut savoir comment ça va evoluer au niveau des connexions nerveuses. 

L'osteopathe nous a bien dit que pour la seance d'aujourd'hui les resultats agiront dans les 2 semaines et que ça ne se voit pas forcement tout de suite.

de plus une fois qu'il sera chez la militante nous ferons une autre tentative avec le chariot car je sais qu'elle se donnera plus de mal que les gens de la pension.

Au niveau finance les seances d'osteopathie coutent :

 62 euros la 1ere seance d'aujourd'hui + medicament(dermi****) = 71,28 euros factures que je mettrai sur le post.

ensuite c'est 50 euros la seance d'ostéopathie.

 Il est soigné a la clinique de l'Arche de Noel 20 avenue Franklin Roosevelt 77290 Mitry Mory

Pour ceux et celles qui veulent participer aux frais vétérinaires le mieux est d'envoyer un cheque a l'association Stéphane Lamart chez qui je

 suis bénévole en précisant bien que c'est pour régler les fais du berger/malinois au train arriere paralysé qui est soigné a la clinique de l'Arche de Noel. C'est tres important de le préciser.

J'ai notamment une video que je vais poster.

C'est du tres provisoire pour la fa car la militante a deja de nombreux animaux donc nous en cherchons toujours une en urgence.

Merci enormement a tous les militants qui se mobilisent

0680951821

Association Stéphane Lamart
B.P 154  94208 Ivry sur Seine Cedex 

01 44 75 00 47

----------


## chaussette2006

Nous ne lui avons pas fait passé d'IRM pour le moment. On va voir si d'ici 3 seances il y a changement

Voici une video :

----------


## chaussette2006

[flash=425,335:3emqvzic]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xc0kpa_img0626_animals[/flash:3emqvzic]

----------


## chaussette2006

il ne gémit pas et ne cri pas

----------


## chaussette2006

[flash=425,335:39pqzbvd]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xc0lho_img0629_animals[/flash:39pqzbvd]

----------


## didi2006

Pour moi cette vidéo ne me fait pas penser qu'il est malheureux... Mais au contraire qu'il lutte, ... Je vous aiderais de mon mieux... et vous envoye le chèque pour la 2ème scéance d'osthéo. Merci à cette équipe de bénévole d'aider ce chien adorable...    ::  

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cheyenne62

Il a un nom ce beau loulou ?
On connaît son entente avec les autres chiens et les chats ?

----------


## chaussette2006

encore merci infiniment a tous les militants qui se mobilisent :Smile: ) Sabine et didi2006 merci!!!

je vais prendre rdv pour seance d'hydrothérapie.

ce matin il a reagit de la patte gauche plusieurs fois!! si au moins il pouvais récupérer d'une patte ça serait super.

nous pensons que la patte gauche pourrait etre rattrapable.

on va voir......

----------


## babou.7

Bien sûr que ça ne doit pas être très pratique pour lui mais en tout cas, il ne semble pas souffrir et a l'air plutôt heureux qu'on lui porte de l'attention, ça se voit qu'il a envie de se battre, avec de l'amour et des soins il va s'en sortir ce loulou, il lui faudra peut-être un chariot mais en tout cas, il a l'air de tenir sur ses pattes avant.

Je ne sais pas où vous allez faire les séances d'hydrothérapie mais il me semble qu'à Maisons-alfort il y a un bassin, peut-être que ça serait un peu moins onéreux  

En tout cas, il a un regard ce chien

----------


## P'tite souris

Donc, si je comprend bien il est plus en risque d'eutha, il n'est plus dans la pension mais dans une FA temporaire ? 

Puis je déplacer le post vers les situations inclassables ? 

Pour la demande de dons, je te conseille de faire un nouveau post dans les "sos et appels divers"

----------


## doggymiss

> Il a un nom ce beau loulou ?
> On connaît son entente avec les autres chiens et les chats ?

----------


## P'tite souris

> ce post a été mi pour sauver ce chien et non pas le faire eutha. autrement je n'en aurai pas fait donc merci de ne plus encombrer le post avec des commentaires qui n'aident en rien.
> 
> 
> ce chien se bat c'est évident et ne souffre pas. On ne fait pas euthanasier des gens handicapés par contre dés qu'il s'agit d'animaux les gens ne voit que ça comme issu sans chercher a laisser une chance.
> 
> merci de ne pas me répondre, je n'ai pas le temps de polémiquer.


Merci de me répondre clairement. 

Ce chien n'est donc plus en danger d'eutha. 

Sa FA peut le garder jusqu'à son rétablissement (ou stabilisation) et surtout jusqu'à l'adoption ?

Merci

----------


## cloclo 54

Pour avoir eu un BA paralysé , je me permets les remarques suivantes : ne pas laisser le chien se trainer car risque d'escarres et de plaies ; essayer tout de suite la voiturette car après il sera trop démusclé pour s'y mettre . Quelle est l'origine de cette paralysie : accident? hernie ?peut-il être opéré? Si hernie discale , l'hydrothérapie, c'est merveilleux .

----------


## bussieres

une refuge a deja preté un chariot, je l'ai eu ce matin mais il plevait, je ferai l'essai demain. il est paralisé depuis mois de juillet, il a été tapé, c'est tout ce que on a pu savoir.

----------


## FIADONE

Diffusé aussi sur Bergers Belges Passion...
Où se trouve la FA ? Quel dpt ? Peut-il se nourrir normalement ? Qui l'aide actuellement pour se déplacer s'il n'est pas encore appareillé ?

----------


## 0'maley

> Pour avoir eu un BA paralysé , je me permets les remarques suivantes : ne pas laisser le chien se trainer car risque d'escarres et de plaies ; essayer tout de suite la voiturette car après il sera trop démusclé pour s'y mettre . Quelle est l'origine de cette paralysie : accident? hernie ?peut-il être opéré? Si hernie discale , l'hydrothérapie, c'est merveilleux .


Il suffit de lire le post pour avoir les réponses, mais il commence à être bien long et très pollué

- Chien de gardiennage que de pseudo maîtres chiens bossant dans la sécurité se repassaient de mains en mains
- Servait aussi à garder une entreprise
- Semble avoir été tabassé dans l'enceinte de cette entreprise par des personnes qui voulaient se venger
- Atteint à la colonne vertébrale
- Serait paralysé depuis le mois de juillet
- Jeté récemment à la rue par son "maître".

Pitié, arrêtez de donner des conseils vétérinaires sans avoir vu le chien ! Il a été  examiné par deux cliniques vétérinaires et les examens nécessaires ont été pratiqués. Maintenant qu'il est en FA, d'ici quelques semaines, les vétérinaires pourront faire un pronostic de ses chances de s'en sortir.

Dans l'intervalle, il y a besoin de dons pour payer des soins et sa rééducation.

----------


## kiwi2202

On se calme un peu, n'oubliez pas que le principal est que ce chien s'en sorte.
Je fais le ménage, merci de ne pas diverger à nouveau

----------


## chaussette2006

Isabelle, arretez d'agresser les militants qui bougent pour ce chien! merci de ne plus parasiter ce post? Gardez vos reflexions pour vous ou allez vous défoulez ailleurs.



toutes celles qui participent financièrement au rétablissement de ce chien je leur envoi les factures par scanne.

voici mon mail privé, reprenez ou prenez contact avec moi pour me dire ce que vous avez envoyé a l'asso Lamart: [email=saphiny@free.fr:1t7swq7f]saphiny@free.fr[/email:1t7swq7f]

Et surtout quand vous envoyez participation a l'asso PRECISEZ BIEN QUE C'EST POUR LE BERGER MALINOIS AUX PATTES ARRIERE PARALYSÉES

La fa m'a dit qu'il appui de la patte gauche, y a des fortes chances qu'il l'a recupere. Les exercice que l'osteo nous a donné a lui faire en parallèle le fatigue si ça dure trop longtemps, on y va molo. Il est resté plusieurs mois dans cet etat donc on ne peut pas y aller trop fort d'un coup.


MERCI A TOUTES CELLES QUI AIDE ENCORE!

PS : NOUS CHERCHONS TOUJOURS FA POUR LUI BIEN QUE CE NE SOIT PLUS çA LA PRIORITÉ. IL EST CHEZ UNE SUPER MILITANTE ACTUELLEMENT MAIS ELLE A DEJA DE TRES NOMBREUX ANIMAUX

----------


## chaussette2006

Isabelle vous parlez d' un chien que vous n avez même pas approche. C facile de son ordi de ramener sa science.cessez une bonne fois pour toute de polluer le post!

----------


## bussieres

> Diffusé aussi sur Bergers Belges Passion...
> Où se trouve la FA ? Quel dpt ? Peut-il se nourrir normalement ? Qui l'aide actuellement pour se déplacer s'il n'est pas encore appareillé ?


Rocky est actualement chez moi dans l'oise, et à mon avis il fait un peut de progré, si je ne tropmpe pas, il a envie de courire et se fatigue rapidement, je cours avec et pour tenir 50 kg ce n'est pas évident. ce soire en se alongent j'ai vu que il a tire ses pattes pour se allonger plus confortablement. mais je peur de me trompe.
je l'ai laché aussi pdt le promenade qq secondes et il n'est pas tombé.
j'ai mis le chariot mais il ne tient pas avec, demain je tente faire une reglage de chariot et on verra.
svp, arretez les discution inutiles, chaussette prendra un rdv à l'ecole veto pour un examen supl.
Aidez aussi par vos dons, c'est tres dure de voir ce gentil et adorable Rocky sans possibilté de bouger. je le sort 5/6 fois par jour pour que il ne s'ennui pas car il est tout seul, je ne peux pas le mettre dans la maison, trop de chats et de chiens.

----------


## nico78

en tous merci pour ce que tu fais bussiers

----------


## nico78

cas

----------


## P'tite souris

J'ai déplacé, puisque l'eutha n'est plus d'actu.

----------


## flokitty

Pauvre ptit père  

Pourquoi ce post n'est pas dans la rubrique "adoptions urgents chiens" : "ils sont maltraités" car là ils est chez les "chats", il aura peut-être plus de chance d'être vu s'il est dans la bonne rubrique

----------


## lorion

Il se trouve dans la bonne rubrique " adoptions urgentes chiens " " urgences diverses " ils sont maltraités !

----------


## 0'maley

> Envoyé par FIDJI13
> 
> Diffusé aussi sur Bergers Belges Passion...
> Où se trouve la FA ? Quel dpt ? Peut-il se nourrir normalement ? Qui l'aide actuellement pour se déplacer s'il n'est pas encore appareillé ?
> 
> 
> 
> Rocky est actualement chez moi dans l'oise, et à mon avis il fait un peut de progré, si je ne tropmpe pas, il a envie de courire et se fatigue rapidement, je cours avec et pour tenir 50 kg ce n'est pas évident. ce soire en se alongent j'ai vu que il a tire ses pattes pour se allonger plus confortablement. mais je peur de me trompe.
> je l'ai laché aussi pdt le promenade qq secondes et il n'est pas tombé.
> ...


Où envoie-t-on les dons ? A Yamakasi ? A quelqu'un d'autre?

----------


## Cheyenne62

Un membre de BA sans famille souhaiterait adopter Rocky.   ::  




> bonjour je suis karine de canet en roussillon j'ai deux filles une de 15 ans et une de troix ans et troix belles chattes.Je suis ici parce que j'ai vu la video de rocky paralysé du train arriere et j'ai craqué je veux l'adopter pour lui donner tout l'amour qu'il merite dans notre maison.Nous adorons les betes et quand nous en trouvons nous ne pouvons resister a l'adoption heureusement ce n'est pas tout les jours lol.nous esperont pouvoir accueillir tres bientot rocky et le couver d'amour et de calin et l'aider a aller mieux.

----------


## r'is27

Juste une petite remarque, Bussieres tu es sûre qu'il fait 50 kg car pour un belge c'est énorme, si c'est le cas il faut absolument qu'il maigrisses vu son probléme.

----------


## bussieres

c'est un grand chien, croisé malinois avec un autre berger, mercredi je demande veto le poid exact.

----------


## bussieres

> c'est un grand chien, croisé malinois avec un autre berger, mercredi je demande veto le poid exact.

----------


## huet

Ohh, petit bonhomme. Il a un regard tristounet et très expressif petit  . Mais, on comprend dans son regard cette force de vouloir se battre et vivre. Puis, je ne sais pas si cela est la photo. Mais le petit père n'a pas l'air maigre.  . Il a vraiment du malou!!!! 
Rocky est vraiment un beau loulou. Il a l'air de tenir sur ses papattes avant?? Avec beaucoup et de bons soins, je suis sûre que le petit bout va s'en sortir. Il a la bouille d'un battant. 
 petit bonhomme et  à bussières de s'occuper aussi bien de toi!!!!!

----------


## nico78

oui il a l'air d'en vouloir et il est trés beau ce malou , il a un peu le poil long. super pour le chariot .

----------


## Tintallë

Il faut envoyer les dons à l'asso Stephane lamart, en précisant bien que c'est pour Rocky :




> Pour ceux et celles qui veulent participer aux frais vétérinaires le mieux est d'envoyer un cheque a l'association Stéphane Lamart chez qui je suis bénévole en précisant bien que c'est pour régler les fais du berger/malinois au train arriere paralysé qui est soigné a la clinique de l'Arche de Noel. C'est tres important de le préciser.
> 
> J'ai notamment une video que je vais poster.
> 
> C'est du tres provisoire pour la fa car la militante a deja de nombreux animaux donc nous en cherchons toujours une en urgence.
> 
> Merci enormement a tous les militants qui se mobilisent
> 
> 0680951821
> ...

----------


## flossie

je souhaite de tout mon coeur que Rocky retrouve une indépendance grâce à son chariot, il va s'y adapter. Courage petit lou

----------


## bussieres

Rocky a eu son seance d'osteo, je l'ai fait pesé, il fait 31.5 kg   . Mais quant  je le tiens, j'ai de l'emprission que il fait 50.
Si non,  Il est en plaine forme sauf sa paralisie qui l'empeche de vivre normalement. Le veto m'a deconseillé le chariot car elle empeche à Rocky sa reeducation.
Voilà des petits nouvelles.
Demain je vais à l'école veter.et je me reinsegne pour l'hydrotherapie.

----------


## huet

pour les nouvelles.
Bats toi petit bonhomme!!!!!!  On veut que tu retrouves des forces et que tu remarches.

----------


## FIADONE

> Le veto m'a deconseillé le chariot car elle empeche à Rocky sa reeducation.



Je n'irai pas contre les prescriptions médicales, bien loin de là mon intention et mes compétences, mais sans appareillage, au quotidien, comment gérer son handicap ?  
J'ai bien compris que les séances d'hydrothérapie pourraient grandement l'aider, mais en attendant, comment l'aider ??
Merci pour ton aide précieuse et câlins au bonhomme pour se battre contre le mauvais sort...

----------


## bussieres

je le sort 5 ou 6 fois par jours, et je tente de lui remuscler les pattes que avec le chariot il peut prendre son temps que pour se deplacer car auqun effort.

----------


## nico78

gros calin au beau malinois . on attend vite des nouvelles

----------


## P'tite souris

Merci de limiter les interventions qui ne font pas avancer l'adoption de ce chien. 

Les encouragements et messages de soutiens peuvent, sans soucis, être passé en mp  ::

----------


## babou.7

J'imagine que tu y as pensé mais au cas où si il faut limiter l'utilisation du chariot, lui passer une écharpe sous le ventre pour le maintenir un peu quand même.
C'est ce que je faisais avec ma BA quand elle a commencé à avoir son arrière train qui ne suivait plus

----------


## chaussette2006

merci de déplacer ce post dans les urgence en adoption.

Bussiere qui l'a en fa n'a plus de force dans les bras a force de le porter avec une serviette. Il a beaucoup d'energie dns les pattes avant et elle est seule a s'occuper de lui+ ses autres animaux ça devient tres tres dur, d'autant plus qu'elle va se faire operer le 23 février.

Merci a tout ceux qui peuvent nous aider a lui trouver adoptant ou structure qui pourrait l'accueillir.

Il est en super forme, mais vu qu'il est resté plusieurs moi a l'abandon les pattes dans cet etat nous savons qu'il ne retrouvera pas l'usage. Les nerfs sont morts. Il va falloir lui faire faire un chariot sur mesure car celui que nous avons ne va pas. De plus la fa peine énormément a lui mettre le chariot.

----------


## P'tite souris

Il est déjà dans les urgences... 

Tu peux faire un autre post dans les recherches de FA pour trouver une nouvelle FA.

----------


## FIADONE

Je transmets les infos sur BBD
Conditions particulières pour la FA (dpt, région) ?
Je croise très fort les doigts  
Quels sont les impératifs sur un point de vue médical ? Les séances d'hydrothérapie dont il était question sont toujours d'actualité ou pas ?
Merci pour les réponses

----------


## bussieres

je l'ai pris que pour 2-3 semaines le temps de lui  faire reeducatioon et pour voir si l'osteopathie marche.
Depuis 12 jours je ne vois pas d'amelioration, il traine toujours les pattes, je le sort plus possible pour faire pipi et reeducation, c'est un chien propre.  
Une personne est allé à l'école vététinaire se reinsegner pour prendre des seances d'hydroterapie, mais à l'acceuil n'a pas pu donner des reinsenements, sauf le n° de tel qui ne reponds pas, j'ai laisé une message mais n'ai pas été rappelé.
Phisiquement je ne peut plus s'ocuper de lui, chaque fois c'est tres dure pour moi et plus en plus. J'ai 50 animaux en tout et si m'arive qq chose qui pourra s'enocuper des miennes?
Rocky ne suppote pas de chats et des males, pour les femeles je ne sais.
Ce jeudi je vais lui faire la derniere seance d'osteo et il faut absolument lui trouver une solution cette semaine.
si je n'avais tout ce monde, evidement je le metterai dans la maison mais hélas! 
c'est un gentil pépére, plain de vie.
















)

----------


## anne06

> Un membre de BA sans famille souhaiterait adopter Rocky.   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				bonjour je suis karine de canet en roussillon j'ai deux filles une de 15 ans et une de troix ans et troix belles chattes.Je suis ici parce que j'ai vu la video de rocky paralysé du train arriere et j'ai craqué je veux l'adopter pour lui donner tout l'amour qu'il merite dans notre maison.Nous adorons les betes et quand nous en trouvons nous ne pouvons resister a l'adoption heureusement ce n'est pas tout les jours lol.nous esperont pouvoir accueillir tres bientot rocky et le couver d'amour et de calin et l'aider a aller mieux.


ça en est où, de cette proposition, Cheyenne ?

----------


## mylou

Oh mince, ouais si problème neurologique, c'est à vie...dommage un problème osseux aurait pu se résorber, pauvre chien, je suis désolée pour lui...peut être la famille prête à l'accueillir serait bien pour lui, on croises les doigts

----------


## chaussette2006

j'ai deja discuté avec cette karine la semaine derniere qui se proposait mais ça n'ira pas, elle ne semblait pas savoir l'engagement que c'etait de prendre un chien paralysée et elle m'a dit mot pour mot qu'elle ne supportera pas d'avoir un chien paralysé.

----------


## mylou

C'est certain un chien paralysé et surtout dans ce cas de figure car l'handicape est important c'est un énorme investissement et une lourde charge, mais il le rendra par son amour, il a du courage

----------


## sebro

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'il ne supporte vraiment pas les autres mâles?

----------


## bussieres

Ca fait 2 demaines que Rocky en fa d'acceuli. chez moi, je me suis proposé pour un delais juste de voir si osteopathie mardchera, mais il est toujours dans le meme état. Jusqu'a aujourd'hui j'ai aucun proposition pour l'adoption où fa, je suis au bout de mes forces, prb d'articulation depuis toujours et avec les efforts ce que je fais pour aider à marcher à Rocky mes douleur se sont empire. 
Ce n'est pas la vie pour lui rester enferme tout seul et sortire que pour qq minutes pour faire ces besoins. 
J'ai environ 50 animaux pas facile à gerer.
Si lundi pas de solution je vais l'amener pour faire euthanasier. De toute facon du début plusieres personnes m'a dit de le faire mais j'ai tenté de lui donner son derniére chance.

----------


## huet

Est il sous association le petit bonhomme? Si oui, laquelle???
Nous comprenons vos douleurs et votre désarroi. Mais, tout de suite le grand mot. EUTHANASIE...... 
C'est vrai aucune proposition depuis que vous avez le petit loup chez vous. Il faut faire un grand appel, pour le petit Rocky.   le petit père se bat pour vivre.

----------


## mylou

C'est certain ça doit être hyper éprouvant à gêrer et si tu as d'autres animaux pas le temps pour lui, de plus si il souffre pour sur pas évident, malheureusement mon opinion va peut être heurter mais moi je ne suis pas pour l'acharnement thérapeuthique sur l'humain alors pas non plus sur les animaux...il est jeune et vu son état ça ne peut qu'aller en empirant, pas une vie pour ce pauvre chien victime de la bêtise et méchanceté humaine, car il ne faisait peut être pas l'affaire et le prétexte de gens mal intentionnés l'ayant battus hum hum, j'ai connu des gars dans les sociétés de gardiennage et j'ai récupéré à l'époque, il y a bien longtemps maintenant un jeune dobermann de six mois, il était roué de coup par son maître car il trouvait qu'il n'obéissait pas assez, n'était pas assez bon gardien, bref quand j'ai récupéré ce chien il mangeait sans problème mais sitôt repas fini, diarrhées tout le temps, le véto a eu beau traité en fin de compte les coups à répétition ont eu pour incidence de lui boussiller complétement son intestin, il n'y avait rien à faire, à neuf mois il paraissait en avoir quatre, il a fallut l'euthanasier car tout se compliquait, lourde décision mais sa souffrance était plus importante que mes états d'ame...gros bisous à ce pauvre loulou et si il doit finir euthanasié, j'espère au moins qu'il trouvera paisibilité, repos dans la mort, bravo à toi pour ce que tu as fait pour lui, tout ton possible

----------


## huet

S'il ne souffre pas, je ne vois pas pourquoi, on mettrait fin à ses jours. S'il pouvait parler. Je suis sûr que le loulou voudrait connaître autre chose que ce qu'il a connu jusqu'à son sauvetage (les coups et indifférence). Ne serait ce que l'amour et la gentillesse d'une personne qui prendrait soin de lui. Regardez ThéLéo  qui vit chez Yann, il vit très bien avec son handicap et à changé du 100% physiquement et psychologiquement aussi. Il est heureux de vivre. il est incontinent et il a des couches et il VIT!!!!!!!

----------


## huet

Il faudrait savoir exactement si le loulou pourrait être euthanasié, par qu'il souffre et pour son état de santé(handicap) ou simplement parce qu'une FA ou un adoptant ne se présente pas???? Il y a une différence quand même. L'euthanasie n'est plus envisagée pour la même raison!!!!! Une raison, qui pourrait être "acceptable" que si le loulou SOUFFRE. Par contre, si c'est parce que l'on ne sait pas où le placer.   C'est autre chose.

----------


## Vegane7

Ce n'est pas parce que personne n'a encore répondu présent que Rocky doit en payer les frais... de sa vie !
C'est lui qui doit passer en premier.
On ne se propose pas de prendre un animal en FA si c'est pour ensuite s'en débarrasser.
Personne ici ne cherche à donner de leçons : nous parlons simplement... d'éthique !
Encore une fois, on n'agit pas si légèrement quand il s'agit d'un être humain.

----------


## Vegane7

Encore une fois, il est dit en début de post que Rocky ne souffre pas.

----------


## P'tite souris

> Ca fait 2 demaines que Rocky en fa d'acceuli. chez moi, je me suis proposé pour un delais juste de voir si osteopathie mardchera, mais il est toujours dans le meme état. Jusqu'a aujourd'hui j'ai aucun proposition pour l'adoption où fa, je suis au bout de mes forces, prb d'articulation depuis toujours et avec les efforts ce que je fais pour aider à marcher à Rocky mes douleur se sont empire. 
> Ce n'est pas la vie pour lui rester enferme tout seul et sortire que pour qq minutes pour faire ces besoins. 
> J'ai environ 50 animaux pas facile à gerer.
> Si lundi pas de solution je vais l'amener pour faire euthanasier. De toute facon du début plusieres personnes m'a dit de le faire mais j'ai tenté de lui donner son derniére chance.


J'ai redéplacé le post... 

L'association est au courant ? 

Merci

----------


## bussieres

J'ai visité le forum de BA sans famille, surtout la rubrique "ils n'ont pas eu de la chance", visitez la!

Dans ma maison se trouvent 40 chats de toute ages +7 chiens, dehors 2 grands chiens, avec les quelles il cherche que le bagare. Je ferme mes 2 chiens et je sort Rocky 5/6 fois par jours et en+ il fait que aller à la porte et à la fenetre pour aboier et grogner sur les autres.
Il est dans une petite independence tout seul, désolé que je n'ai pas d'autre batiment et oncore j'ai négosié avec mon amie pour qu'il accepte le garder qq temps et voir si ca va aller pour lui. 
2 veterinaires l'ont vu et le verdict le meme, ca fait trop longtemps qu'il est hindiquapé. Les nerfs sont mort depuis.
Je me suis bcp attaché à lui et mon amie aussi, mais vrement je n'a plus de force et je dors mal, je souffre, j'ai trop fait pour tenter de le remuscler et je ne peut pas à lui donner du temps car si il etait le seul chien chez moi, il sera le roi. Il a besoin de l'affection et de temps et il ne comprends pas pourqoi il est ferme et tout deul que d'autres cavalent à coté.
Je suis prete d''aller lui acheter le chariot à brussele mais si n'a pas d'adoptant ce na va  de penne.
C'est facile de critiquer. Venez chez moi pour voir comment ca se passe et vous comprendrez.
Et oncore bravo à mon amie qui a 67 ans d'accepter chez lui tout ces animaux!

----------


## anne06

que conseillent les 2 vétos qui l'ont vu, Bussières ?

----------


## huet

On ne critique pas votre façon de faire avec vos animaux et Rocky. On réagit face à la décision d'euthanasier le petit Rocky.   Maintenant, il reste moins d'une semaine pour trouver une FA ou adoptant pour le petit bonhomme.

----------


## bussieres

> Envoyé par bussieres
> 
> J'ai visité le forum de BA sans famille, surtout la rubrique "ils n'ont pas eu de la chance", visitez la!
> 
> Dans ma maison se trouvent 40 chats de toute ages +7 chiens, dehors 2 grands chiens, avec les quelles il cherche que le bagare. Je ferme mes 2 chiens et je sort Rocky 5/6 fois par jours et en+ il fait que aller à la porte et à la fenetre pour aboier et grogner sur les autres.
> Il est dans une petite independence tout seul, désolé que je n'ai pas d'autre batiment et oncore j'ai négosié avec mon amie pour qu'il accepte le garder qq temps et voir si ca va aller pour lui. 
> 2 veterinaires l'ont vu et le verdict le meme, ca fait trop longtemps qu'il est hindiquapé. Les nerfs sont mort depuis.
> Je me suis bcp attaché à lui et mon amie aussi, mais vrement je n'a plus de force et je dors mal, je souffre, j'ai trop fait pour tenter de le remuscler et je ne peut pas à lui donner du temps car si il etait le seul chien chez moi, il sera le roi. Il a besoin de l'affection et de temps et il ne comprends pas pourqoi il est ferme et tout deul que d'autres cavalent à coté.
> Je suis prete d''aller lui acheter le chariot à brussele mais si n'a pas d'adoptant ce na va de penne.
> ...


Non, il attens sagement la sortie mais si j'absente plus que 3 heures comme hier à l'ecole veterinare il fait pipi mais pas sur la couverture. en plus il a eu le cure de cortisone etcar ca donne soif et a bu bcp donc il faisait pipi plus souvent.

----------


## bussieres

Il fait son caca que dehors.

----------


## bussieres

je ne connais pas le montans exacte de dons pour rocky il faut demander chausette, c'est elle qui s'en ocupe mais bon, je'ai amené Rocky en urgence le jours quand je l'ai recupere dans la ZI, le veto qui a fait la garde de nuit etait de l'école veterinaire.
Tu pourra l'amener, mais il faut lui trouver une fa. Je repete que je ne pourra plus gerer Rocky, car sur les 2 mains,  les canales carpiennes qui son coincés, je ne dors mal la nuits et je risque de perdre d'usage de mes maines sans parler de tendenites, désolé mais vous m'oubligez de raconter tout mes maladies.

----------


## FasaKe

Merci de bien vouloir régler vos comptes en mp et non ici.
De plus encore une fois, merci de limiter les interventions qui ne font pas avancer l'adoption de ce chien.

de plus un ménage a été fait.

----------


## chaussette2006

Isabelle P., ça ne sert plus a rien de le montrer a un neurologue car il faut se mettre a l'évidence que vue que Rocky est dans cet état depuis des mois et que ses nerfs sont morts il ne pourra jamais remarcher. Quand nous l'avons récupéré ça faisait deja depuis 2 mois qu'il était dans cet état.

Bussiere pourra vous le certifier.

Ce qu'il faut maintenant c'est une FA qui pourra le laisser en liberté dans son salon et ensuite nous lui ferons faire chariot sur mesure car chez Bussiere c'est pas une vie pour lui d'etre isoler dans une petite piece froide et Bussiere n'a plus aucune force de lui faire marcher les 2 pattes avant.

----------


## huet

Il n'est pas incontinent et il est propre petit bonhomme. . Parfois les loulous valides ne sont pas aussi propres. 
 Il faut trouver une famille comme Yann pour le petit Rocky. C'est vrai que cet homme est exceptionnel avec son petit ThéoLéo. Il doit bien exister une famille qui saura prendre soin du petit bonhomme. Il a tant souffert. quelqu'un pour lui réchauffer le coeur et l'aimer. Avec un chariot, cela est faisable. Il n'est pas seul dans cet état de santé et les autres VIVENT.
D'ailleurs on dit toujours, HANDICAPE mais pas MALADE. Comme pour les humains à 2 pattes...........
Encore un post qui me rend malade!!!!!!!!

----------


## chaussette2006

Si bussiere avait de la place le
provleme serait moindre mais vu quelle a déjà pleins d'animaux c plus que dur.il faudrait une personne comme le Monsieur que vous citez

----------


## huet

Si vous ne connaissez pas l'histoire du petit Léo. je vous mets le lien pour aller lire. Et vous verrez que le petit Rocky n'est pas pire que le petit Léo.

http://rescue.forumactif.com/chiens-...ie-t251739.htm

ll faut seulement de préférence une maison pour ces loulous.

----------


## Pendemovis

> Isabelle P., ça ne sert plus a rien de le montrer a un neurologue car il faut se mettre a l'évidence que vue que Rocky est dans cet état depuis des mois et que ses nerfs sont morts il ne pourra jamais remarcher. Quand nous l'avons récupéré ça faisait deja depuis 2 mois qu'il était dans cet état.


Premièrement, ce n'est pas ce qui a été dit au début du post???
Deuxièmement, vous avez dit depuis des semaines que vous l'emmèneriez faire un bilan neuro. Il est où???
Troisièmement les nerfs repoussent, oui c'est lent, mais ça repousse (pas la moëlle, les nerfs)
Enfin, il n'est pas incontinent, il montre des signes de récupération sur l'une de ses pattes ce qui signifie qu'il a de fortes chances de récupération.
A-t-il au moins eu des radios? Une séance d'ostéopathie peut faire beaucoup de mal s'il y'a une fracture par exemple!!!

Bref, procédez donc dans l'ordre!!! Aller voir une vétérinaire neurologue!!!
C'est de la négligence, et de la part d'une association c'est presque de la maltraitance!

Alors, quel rapport avec l'urgence de ce post : comment voulez-vous trouver des adoptants ou des FA sans connaitre l'état de santé réel de ce chien? Les soins qu'il y aura à lui donner? Le temps à lui consacrer au quotidien? Ses possibilités de mobilité et de récupération?

Est-ce que c'est une question d'argent? Si c'est le cas, l'ostéopathie et l'hydrothérapie coutent bien plus cher qu'un bilan neuro.
Je ne vois donc que l'ignorance (alors que de nombreuses personnes sont intervenues en ce sens)? 
Des croyances particulières sur les médecines parallèles? Apparemment ça ne donne aucun résultat, alors il faudrait peut-être changer de technique?

----------


## chaussette2006

NADIA NE PEUT PLUS S'EN OCCUPER CAR ELLE A 9 CHIENS, ELLE A LES NERFS CARTIEN ABIMÉS. VENEZ VOIR CHEZ ELLE VOUS COMPRENDREZ!

EST CE QU'UNE DE VOUS PEUT PRENDRE LE RELAI ET LE PRENDRE A SON DOMICILE?

CAR DEPUIS 2 SEMAINES ROCKY EST OBLIGÉ D'ETRE ISOLÉ DANS UNE PETITE PIECE  POUR NE PAS SE BATTRE AVEC SES CHIENS

COMMENT VOULEZ VOUS QU'ELLE LE FASSE GAMBADER ET REEDUCATON DANS CES CONDITIONS!

*Merci de ne pas écrire en majuscule, ce qui montre de l'énervement * ( FasaKe )

----------


## FIADONE

Nous avons tous bien compris l'urgence chaussette, inutile d'écrire en majuscules, ni t'énerver  
Nous cherchons tous ici une solution, et ce le plus vite possible
Quand j'ai diffusé de mon côté, certains membres souhaitent envoyer un don : désolée de te demander celà à nouveau, mais est-ce bien l'asso Lamart, indiquée dans un des posts du topic ?
Merci

----------


## potina

je ne comprends pas
L'association S Lamart n'a pas un réseau de FA pour des urgences comme Rocky 

Je pense que vous devirez laisser Isabelle P le montrer  un neurologue; je suis du même avis qu'elle; il y a peut-être un espoir et l'ostéopathie ne règle pas tout

----------


## chaussette2006

Ok et est ce que Isabelle P. peut l'accueillir chez elle?

----------


## chaussette2006

Oui Fidji c'est l'asso Lamart

----------


## Flo13

Il y a deux problèmes à régler: 
- amener ce chien voir le neurologue, et cela peut se faire puisque Isabelle P. le propose gentiment.
- trouver hyper-rapidement une FA.
Ce n'est pas parce que Isabelle ne peut pas le prendre chez elle qu'elle ne peut l'amener voir le neurologue. Les deux problèmes sont indépendants.

----------


## potina

> Il y a deux problèmes à régler: 
> - amener ce chien voir le neurologue, et cela peut se faire puisque Isabelle P. le propose gentiment.
> - trouver hyper-rapidement une FA.
> Ce n'est pas parce que Isabelle ne peut pas le prendre chez elle qu'elle ne peut l'amener voir le neurologue. Les deux problèmes sont indépendants.


Bien résumé

La recherche d'une FA n'empêche certainement pas déjà de le montrer à un neurologue pour avoir un avis avisé et puisque Isabelle P. se propose de le faire, je trouve que c'est donner une chance de plus à ce chien

----------


## FasaKe

Je crois que vous avez pas bien comprit ce que j'ai dit plus haut, si vous avez des comptes à régler c'est par mp et non ici, car à part polluer le post ca ne fait pas avancer la situation malheureusement pour ce chien. Alors restons calme merci, j'espère ne plus à avoir intervenir sur ce post. Bonne journée.

----------


## FIADONE

Quand on se trouve devant un tel cas, je ne vois vraiment pas l'intérêt de se faire rappeler plusieurs fois à l'ordre par l'équipe de modérateurs..... 
Si le topic se retrouve verrouillé parce que marre d'intervenir 10 fois pour demander à chacun de se calmer, on fera quoi ?? 
Merci à toutes et tous de modérer vos ardeurs, nous sommes tous là dans un même et unique but : tenter de sauver Rocky et le mettre au chaud en FA
Les MP peuvent servir de défouloirs, pas les posts de cette rubrique-là... 
Merci pour le loulou

----------


## SarahC

Ok, dc pour résumer:
- date d'euthanasie?
- se trouve où?
- FA sous assoc possible?
- frais? Si adoption? Si pris en charge par assoc qui aurait une FA?
- chien sympa qui ne souffre pas et qui n'est pas incontinent, mais qui cherche des gens qui sauront lui faire de la rééduc etc?
- neurologique, donc restera comme cela.
- 7 ans, gentil comme tout.
- vacciné, identifié? 

J'ai lancé la chose à mes contacts, car ai notamment une assoc copine qui avait eu qq retours pr adoptions de vieux Malinois suite à une annonce d'un pépé de 12 ans, ancien chien de garde. Si dans le lot on trouve des gens touchés par l'histoire, qui ont le temps pr lui, ça peut être une piste. Je croise les doigts, car même s'il a un handicap, on aura peut être des retours favorables. Elle rappelle quelques personnes demain. 
Je vous fais un retour au plus vite en cas de réponse positive.

----------


## chaussette2006

Une jeune femme prénommée Emilie a coté de Poitier qui ne travaille pas nous a contacté moi et Nadia hier soir pour nous dire qu'elle avait été tres touché par l'histoire de Rocky. Elle pourra le laisser en toute liberté dans sa maison car elle n'a pas d'autres chiens. Nous avons discuté longuement avec elle. 

Moi et Nadia allons nous organiser pour aller jusqu'a Bruxelles pour faire le chariot sur mesure chez Pagani et ensuite nous irons avec Rocky chez Emilie. 

Nous lancerons un appel aux dons pour le chariot.

----------


## FIADONE

Merci infiniment  
Dès que nous aurons l'accord pour la diffusion concernant l'appel aux dons, je transmettrai sur les forums concernés
Un immense bravo à Emilie

----------


## bussieres

> Isabelle P., ça ne sert plus a rien de le montrer a un neurologue car il faut se mettre a l'évidence que vue que Rocky est dans cet état depuis des mois et que ses nerfs sont morts il ne pourra jamais remarcher. Quand nous l'avons récupéré ça faisait deja depuis 2 mois qu'il était dans cet état.
> 
> Bussiere pourra vous le certifier.
> 
> Ce qu'il faut maintenant c'est une FA qui pourra le laisser en liberté dans son salon et ensuite nous lui ferons faire chariot sur mesure car chez Bussiere c'est pas une vie pour lui d'etre isoler dans une petite piece froide et Bussiere n'a plus aucune force de lui faire marcher les 2 pattes avant.


une petite presision pour isabelle: rocky a été battu en mois de juillet et nous sommes en moi de février, le veto a dit ca fait longtemps que il est paralisé donc trop tard pour lui, mais si tu pourra l'amener consulter un neurologue rapidement car il doit partire la semaine prochaine, + je vais en belgique mardi, j'ai pris un rdv.
si j'avais de mes probleme de santé et un peut de temps, je poura faire plus et c'etait le but mais hélas, je suis épuisé vrement. et lui aussi ne veut plus rester tout seul depuis des mois. il me mordille les mais quand je le ferme, vous ne vouyez pas tout ca, chaque fois ca me fait mal! il demande que je le porte il a envie de se promener et je n'ai de temps pour lui, 
j'ai un homme qui héberge moi et mes animaux, je n'ai plus bcp de temps pour lui non plus, vous conaisez les consecances si vous avez un amie ou mari.

----------


## Dodomimi

Chaussette je t'envoieen Mp diverses adresses de fabricants de chariots que j'ai trouvées avec documentation et prix

----------


## SarahC

Avez vous besoin d'un pré contrôle adoption sur Poitiers ou un coup de fil vous suffit?

----------


## bussieres

j'ai pris le rdv pour le chariot chez PAGANI  le mardi 16 février à 14 heures, voici le RIB de l'asso pour des dons: 

ESPERANCE
CREDIT AGRICOLE  BRIE PICARDIE
banque:     guichet:    n° de compte:     clé
18706       00000       72175264246       35

international :Frown: IBAN)

FR76  1870  6000  0072  1752  6424  635

BANQUE IDENTIFIER CODE (BIC)
     AGRIFRPP887


Coût estimé 30.60 EUR 
Péage 8.90 EUR | Carburant 21.70 EUR  | Vignettes EUR 
Temps: 02h19 dont 01h55 sur autoroutes 
Distance: 238 km dont 220 km sur autoroutes

Le cout de chariot : 290 , mrs ne fait pas remise pour l'asso 
                             60  de route aller/retour

                 TOTAL : 350 

Merci à tous pour votre soutien et participation!

----------


## FIADONE

Je transmets, merci pour les infos

----------


## FIADONE

Diffusé sur BBD, voici le lien
http://sosbergersbelges.naturalforum...help-t3588.htm

----------


## FIADONE

Appel aux dons transmis sur BBP, voici le lien
http://bergersbelgespassion.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27t=8823p=170705#p170705

----------


## FIADONE

Les premiers dons sont partis  
Certains membres souhaitent envoyer leurs participations par chèque, est-ce bien à cette adresse ?
Association Stéphane Lamart
B.P 154  94208 Ivry sur Seine Cedex 

En indiquant qu'il s'agit d'un don pour Rocky, BBMM paralysé, en FA chez Bussières : OK ?

----------


## Jalna

J'ai déplacé le post dans les "attentes de confirmation". 
Puisque le Malinois est en voie d'être adopté. Maintenant tout se passe dans les appels aux dons.

----------


## didi2006

J'ai aussi envoyé quelques choses... Mais mon chèque n'est pas été débité... Si pas de nouvelle je vais le refaire... 

Pour la CLINIQUE DE FREGIS... C'est une très très bonne clinique... Le toutou sera dans de bonne main... et de grands spécialistes...    :applause2:

----------


## bussieres

> Les premiers dons sont partis 
> Certains membres souhaitent envoyer leurs participations par chèque, est-ce bien à cette adresse ?
> Association Stéphane Lamart
> B.P 154  94208 Ivry sur Seine Cedex 
> 
> En indiquant qu'il s'agit d'un don pour Rocky, BBMM paralysé, en FA chez Bussières : OK ?


Les cheque pour le chariot envoyer à mon adresse
association Esperance 
chez mme Bussieres
22, chemin de Fosse
60410 Roberval
et libelér à l'ordre association ESPERANCE
Merci  infiniment!

----------


## FIADONE

OK Bussières, message reçu 5/5, je transmets

----------


## FIADONE

Je cite :

_Je pense que nous pourrions aider concrètement en faisant don d'une voiturette de Berger allemand que nous avons ici dans notre réserve. Elle est modulable en hauteur et en longueur, ce qui permettrait sans doute de l'adapter au corps de Rocky.
Cet appareillage ne peut évidemment être attelé au chien que pour la durée des promenades mais il permet de faire au moins deux bonnes promenades par jour dans des conditions confortables. C'est généralement suffisant pour que l'animal s'aère, se divertisse en explorant des odeurs et dépense son énergie. Cela contribue à lui donner un équilibre et le rend calme pendant les périodes de repos. Grâce à ce dispositif, les journées sont à nouveau rythmées par des activités et, s'il peut avoir un minimum de relations sociales avec des humains, le chien sera "bien dans sa tête".
Pour aider à le déplacer dans la maison, nous avons aussi des harnais de soutien manuel "Mikki Helping Hand" dont la description peut être vue via le lien 
__http://www.nutrecare.co.uk/prod6.asp...=3036offset=36_
_Dotés de deux anses comme celles d'un sac qui portent le bassin du chien, ces harnais rendent les manipulations plus aisées et soulagent le dos de la personne soignante qui n'est plus contrainte de se baisser aussi souvent pour soutenir le chien.
Pour les modalités pratiques, nous contacter ici ou sur notre e-mail :_ _[email=asbl.wahf@telenet.be:mxap5ufw]asbl.wahf@telenet.be[/email:mxap5ufw]_

Une offre à ne pas négliger, et un contact à remercier chaleureusement je pense

----------


## FIADONE

Un souci de lien apparemment 
Je pense que celui-ci devrait fonctionner (désolée pour le dérangement)

_http://www.nutrecare.co.uk/prod6.asp?sub_cat=568¤cy=3id=177prod_id=3036grpid=3036offset=36_

----------


## FIADONE

> Un souci de lien apparemment 
> Je pense que celui-ci devrait fonctionner (désolée pour le dérangement)
> 
> _[color=#0f479c]_


http://www.nutrecare.co.uk/prod6.asp?sub_cat=568¤cy=3id=177prod_id=3036grpid=3036offset=36[/quote]



http://www.nutrecare.co.uk/prod6.asp?sub_cat=568currency=3id=177prod_id=3036g  rpid=3036offset=36

----------


## FIADONE

Merci de prendre contact pour savoir si le chariot proposé est OK ou pas  
Le dernier lien fonctionne  
Pas mal de dons sont déjà partis, tous forums confondus, il faudrait alors revoir l'ensemble de tout celà et refaire ainsi un nouvel appel en fonction des frais  
Merci

----------


## miclo

dites-nous s'il faut contribuer au chariot ou non ? à  l'Assos Espérance.
Pour les autres frais ?

----------


## martine195

Mon don est parti ce matin

----------


## martine195

_Je viens de recevoir ce mail :_

_From:_ Pierre M
_Date:_ 15.02.2010 12:29:51
_To:_ 
_Subject:_ Re: Appel aux dons : Malinois 7 ans paralysé a trouvé un foyer / APPEL POUR CHARIOT Euros 350


*Quel est son nom à ce pauvre toutou ?*
*je connais une personne sur Paris qui peut se procurer des chariots neuf ou d'occasion à des prix interessant. Elle a équipé un chien de cani-séniors. Je dois avoir encore ses coordonnées.  si ça vous intérèsse je la contacte. *

----------


## FIADONE

Si Rocky n'arrive pas à être appareillé avec tout celà....  
Un immense merci à ce très gentil monsieur  
On attend maintenant les infos de Bussières pour en savoir un peu plus

----------


## martine195

_From:_ Pierre M
_Date:_ 15.02.2010 12:59:57
_To:_ 
_Subject:_ Re: Appel aux dons : Malinois 7 ans paralysé a trouvé un foyer / APPEL POUR CHARIOT Euros 350


J'ai eu au tel. J'ai un chariot il conviendra peut être. Le fais des photos et les mesures , et j'envoi. cloclo

----------


## miclo

dimensions de la barre supérieure 40cm + 4,5cm pour le petit bout !!. largeur 28cm ; hauteur 48,5cm dimaètre des roues 21cm
il y a les lanières..... je n'y connais rien. cloclo

----------


## miclo

quel poids fait Ricky ?

----------


## miclo

non ce n'est un gentil monsieur, c'est miclo/cloclo une gentille mamie qui s'occupe des animaux   .
(c'est le mail de mon mari qui ne lui sert plus !)

----------


## miclo

le chariot ne convient pas. trop petit ! 
donc cotisation pour le chariot à Mme Bussières ?

----------


## bussieres

Voici j'ai reuci à faire 2 photos de Rocky. J'ai fait et avec le tel de Michel car mon apar. photo est mort .

Hier, j'ai observe un chose etrange!! Rocky a tenté soulever la patte pour faire pipi mais il n'arrive pas la tenir evidement et aujourd'hui j'ai vu la meme chose. De suite hier j'ai contacte Isabelle P (elle a pris deja un rdv mais pour lundi prochain) et on a decidé prendre un rdv pour la consultation dans cette semaine pour Rocky. Mais ces mouvements peuvent etre aussi que des reflex donc à vérifier. Je prefere etre sur car si'l part vers Poitiers il a au moins un chance d'etre examiner a haut niveu.
Donc je ne sais pas le montant de dons, car certaines a été envoyé à l'asso stephane Lamart en plus je viens d'ouvrire le compte de mon asso et je n'ai oncore acces par Internet, je peux que demain voir les sommes versés c'est tout.
Chausette doit appeler a l'asso de S.L.
J'ai conatacté la dame de Belgique qui proposé donner le chariot pour Rocky pour aller chercher un harné pour porter les chiens handiquapés a se trouve à 35 km de Pagani et en suite j'ai appelé a mr Pagani pour lui demandé si je pourra etre abcent (le temps de fabriquer le chariot) pour aller chercher ce harné et en discuitant avec lui il m'a dit que le rdv est prevue pour le mardi 23, j'ai été etonée car le rdv etait pris la semaine derniere pour la semaine prochaine qui est demain, car il est actualement en Portugal. 
Pour n'est pas retarder le départ de Rocky oncore pour une semaine j'ai décidé d'aller prendre le chariot de Michelle Mommer car il a été faite pour un autre berger allemagne de meme taille que Rocky. Je vais demain avec Chausette et on verra sur place si le chariot est ok, si c'est ok, j'annule le rdv pour la semaine prochaine le 23 (le jour de mon opétation) le quelle je pourra reporter en cas où.
De toute facon toutes les factures et frais serons communiquer sur le poste.
Si vous avez des questions à me poser, surtout n'esitez pas. Pour moi c'est un calvair d'écrire en francais mais je me tache faire au mieux.
Je suis trés émue en tout cas par votre mobilisation, moi que je me santé toute seule mais grace à vous ca va mieux malgré que ce n'est pas facile pour moi.
Mille fois merci à vous tous de ma part et de la part de Rocky qui trainait parterre et dans le bout pdt 7 mois sans aucune assistance et de l'aide!
Et aussi merci à cette femme polonaise gardienne qui l'a hébérgé, netoyé et nourrit, ansi que la fille qui travail dans le meme entreprise que la gardienne, d'avoir allerter l'asso de S.L.

----------


## bussieres

Isabelle P. m'a pris un rdv à la clinique pour ce vendredi à 10 h!

----------


## chaussette2006

Il faut absolument que les militants qui ont envoyé pour Rocky a l'asso LAMART me disent le montant car je viens d' avoir au téléphone une personne du bureau qui a vu de memoire  2 cheques mais je pense qu'il y en a plus.

Merci de me le dire en MP a moi et BUSSIERE

----------


## FIADONE

> non ce n'est un gentil monsieur, c'est miclo/cloclo une gentille mamie qui s'occupe des animaux  .
> (c'est le mail de mon mari qui ne lui sert plus !)



Désolée, merci à la gentille mamie alors....

----------


## miclo

pour le chariot, j'envoi à Mme Bussières ? mamie cloclo

----------


## bussieres

> pour le chariot, j'envoi à Mme Bussières ? mamie cloclo


oui mamie cloclo!
et merci infiniment!

----------


## FIADONE

> Il faut absolument que les militants qui ont envoyé pour Rocky a l'asso LAMART me disent le montant car je viens d' avoir au téléphone une personne du bureau qui a vu de memoire 2 cheques mais je pense qu'il y en a plus.
> 
> Merci de me le dire en MP a moi et BUSSIERE


Infos transmises sur BBD et BBP

----------


## miclo

mon chèque est parti aujourd'hui chez Mme Bussières

----------


## chaussette2006

Bussiere m'a dit de mettre en ligne la photo de rocky avec son nouveau chariot qui lui va

elle a aussi un harnais pour lui faire fonctionner les pattes arrieres.

----------


## bussieres

> mon chèque est parti aujourd'hui chez Mme Bussières


1000 fois merci!  
ca y est Rocky a bien eu aujiourd'hui  son MERCEDES et Harné, j'ai pris qq foto mais je ne peut pas les mettre , j'ai envoyé à chaussette elle metra  déja un  sur le poste.
Il adore la voiture, j'ai du mal de le faire pipi, il remonte de suite!

----------


## miclo

super, super pour lui, bonnes promenades maintenant , profite bien de la vie

----------

SUPER et BRAVO à ce dévouement et cette générosité autour de ce toutou...

----------


## FIADONE

Quelle belle nouvelle !!
Merci à chaussette pour la photo et encore une fois bravo à toutes et tous  
Reste maintenant le diagnostic du neurologue, que j'espère aussi positif que les dernières infos concernant le bonhommme

----------


## manonlorie

*Nous avons été très heureux de faire hier la connaissance de Rocky, qui est un chien magnifique et plein d'énergie !*

*Nadia (Bussières) s'en occupe à merveille et c'était une belle rencontre. Le harnais que nous lui avons donné rendra les manipulations plus aisées et moins douloureuses pour le dos !*

*C'était encore plus émouvant de la voir faire ses premiers pas à 2 pattes et 2 roues devant la maison de notre asso.*

*Nous sommes vraiment très heureux d'avoir pu contribuer ainsi à son mieux-être futur.*
*Pour nous, malgré 20 ans au service des animaux handicapés, c'est à chaque fois une aventure originale et touchante.*

*La famille qui va le prendre en charge prochainement est-elle une autre FA ou une famille adoptive définitive ? Espérons en tout cas que cette dame s'attache à lui et décide de le garder car c'est un chien très attachant. Il faut juste de la disponibilité et un peu de force physique pour le gérer car, en dépit de son handicap, il est costaud et énergique !*

*Autre chose : dans l'historique, on voit Rocky chez une vétérinaire, équipé d'un chariot qui semble également lui convenir...*
*Pourquoi n'a-t-il pas pu conserver ce chariot ?*

----------


## bussieres

> *Nous avons été très heureux de faire hier la connaissance de Rocky, qui est un chien magnifique et plein d'énergie !*
> 
> *Nadia (Bussières) s'en occupe à merveille et c'était une belle rencontre. Le harnais que nous lui avons donné rendra les manipulations plus aisées et moins douloureuses pour le dos !*
> 
> *C'était encore plus émouvant de la voir faire ses premiers pas à 2 pattes et 2 roues devant la maison de notre asso.*
> 
> *Nous sommes vraiment très heureux d'avoir pu contribuer ainsi à son mieux-être futur.*
> *Pour nous, malgré 20 ans au service des animaux handicapés, c'est à chaque fois une aventure originale et touchante.*
> 
> ...


Ce chariot à été preté pas SOS Animaux et il faudra le rendre en plus il est petit pour Rocky et pas facile à mettre il y a un éspéese de slip dans le quel tres dificile mettre ses pattes en+ les bars qui longent son corp vont au niveux des pattes et lui empechent de marcher car il n'est pas possible de regler convenabelemet. Meme à deux on avait du mal le faire car le votre se met en un clin d'oil. 
Merci Michelle pour votre générosité et de l'amour que vous donez pour les animaux handiquapés.

----------


## chaussette2006

Merci beaucoup Michele de nous avoir donné le chariot et harnais. Grace a vous Rocky peut se tenir debout :Smile: 



Nous esperons que tout va bien se passer avec Emilie, la jeune femme qui va le prendre en accueil long terme. Elle voudrait l'adopter si par la suite nous ne lui en trouvons pas.

----------


## martine195

Super je sui trop contente, j'espère que mon don est bien arrivé.
Longue vie à Rocky, quel bonheur de le voir debout...

 Un grand merci à tout le monde ici, depuis 5 ou 6 ans que je m'occupe des adoptions 
c'est l'histoire qui m'a le plus émue       qu'elle mobilisation et nous avons réussis 

Bravo tout le monde

----------


## la mère michèle

À qui j'envoie mon chèque ?

et combien manque t il ? on connait le devis  ?,je m'excuse je n'ai pas tout lu les posts ...j'ai eu des nouvelles par mail 
Je compte envoyer un don ,ce Roky est dans ma tête dès que j'ai vu sa bouille ...
merci de me répondre par MP

----------


## CaroNath18

Vivement demain, qu'on en sache un peu plus...Ce serait formidable que ce loulou puisse récupérer un peu de sa motricité arrière...Mais le voir debout avec son charriot est déja une grande victoire. Merci à tous pour votre mobilisation. L'histoire de ce petit clébard est effectivement très émouvante.
Peut-être faudrait-il faire un point sur ce qu'il reste à payer, s'il y a encore des choses à payer...
Plein de caresses et câlins virtuels à Rocky...petit  longue et heureuse vie à toi et merci à toutes les âmes persévérantes !

----------


## martine195

Merci pour toutes ces nouvelles  

Une mise au point s'impose car je ne sais plus trop  

Pour la charriot avons nous récolté assez d'argent ?
Quand ira t'il dans sa nouvelle famille ?

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## miclo

vous avez reçu mon chèque ? les frais du chariot  sont couvert ?

----------


## bussieres

Le copmtre-rendu de neurologue, et je vous reponderai ce soir pour tout les frais etc, je suis trop fatiquée.

----------


## CaroNath18

J'espèrais...  Mais le loulou est quand même sur pied grâce à son charriot. C'est déjà énorme et merci à tous

----------


## miclo

il a son chariot, c'est beaucoup pour lui, il peut se déplacer et vivre presque normalement

----------


## manonlorie

Rien  spectaculaire à espérer...   Je m'en doutais un peu, après avoir vu Rocky. Mais il fallait être sûr.

Mais il pourra quand même connaître de belles années, à la condition de trouver de l'amour et des bons soins. 

Nous lui souhaitons de trouver rapidement tout cela. 

Bon vent, Rocky ! Envole-toi vers ta nouvelle vie... 

Nous aimerions beaucoup recevoir des nouvelles de temps en temps.
Rien ne nous ferait plus plaisir !

----------


## la mère michèle

J'attends que vous ayez le temps de nous dire combien il manque pour payer les frais ....
merci en tout cas pour lui !

----------


## SarahC

Bon, j'ai parlé av Bussieres très récemment. En fonction de vos pistes en cours, et en fonction de ce qui est possible, souhaitable ou mieux adapté pour le chien, j'ai une piste ferme de FA sous assoc via mes contacts en Alsace. Je laisse Bussieres réfléchir à la chose au cas où, afin que ce chien soit dans la place la plus adéquate. Suite dans les prochains jours.

----------


## ALYS

Je viens de lire ce SOS sur un site de PA j'ai mis les tél avec des **** 
Est-ce bien le mm chien dont il est question ici car à lire ce qui suit les heures du chien dont il est question seraient comptées mais est-ce bien le mm chien ? Si qqn peut me dire.




                        samedi, février 20, 2010 




[tableborder=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0:1okzaa7e][tr:1okzaa7e][td:1okzaa7e][/td:1okzaa7e]							[td:1okzaa7e]Très urgent pour ce Berger Allemand paralysé des pattes arrières							





								    A DIFFUSER SVP!!!!


LUNDI çA SERA TROP TARD POUR ROCKY!!!


NOUS AVONS BESOIN DE SOLUTIONS CONCRETES.




L&#39;heure est grave pour Rocky, pauvre BA maltraité par des vigiles.



Nadia
qui l&#39;avait pris faute de FA chez elle pour quelques jours il y a 3
semaines est au bout du bout. Rocky ne remarchera pas des pattes
arrières. Il est resté des mois dans cet état et les nerfs sont morts.


Nadia
n&#39;a plus du tout la force de le porter pour le promener et elle est
seule a s&#39;occuper de lui et de ses tres nombreux animaux. Elle n&#39;en peut
plus de le  voir enfermé dans le froid dans la petite salle où elle
n&#39;a pas eu d&#39;autre choix de le mettre pour l&#39;isoler des autres chiens
qu&#39;ils n&#39;aiment pas et des chats qu&#39;il ne supporte pas non plus.


Elle aurait aimer le laisser en liberté dans son salon mais c impossible avec ses 9 chiens!


Ce
n&#39;est pas une vie pour lui d&#39;être enfermé toute la journée dans la
petite pièce froide et Nadia n&#39;a plus la force physique de le porter
pour lui faire marcher les pattes avant. 


Cette situation n&#39;est plus vivable ni pour le chien, ni pour Nadia.


Si d&#39;ici lundi aucune *FA sérieuse* ou structure ne se manifestent  elle sera obliger de le faire endormir.


C&#39;est vraiment affreux, d&#39;autant plus qu&#39;il est en super forme et ne souffre pas.


Il n&#39;est pas incontinent et doit avoir dans les 6 ans.


contact Nadia : 06**** ou Stephanie 06*****








Voici vidéos et photos d&#39;il y a 3 semaines quand nous l&#39;avons récupéré






http://www.dailymotion.com/..video/xc0lho_img-0629_animals

http://www.dailymotion.com/..video/xc0kpa_img-0626_animals[/td:1okzaa7e][/tr:1okzaa7e][/table:1okzaa7e]

----------


## chaussette2006

ce message c'est moi qui l'avait diffusé y a 10 jours quand Bussiere n'en pouvait plus. Il n'est pas question de le faire endormir

----------


## ALYS

Merci, 
je pense que certaines asso PA ne sont pas informées et du coup continue de diffuser cela car je l'ai lu tout à l'heure et c'était daté d'hier.

----------


## bussieres

Bsr, comme vous avez vu le message de SarahC, j'ai décidé ce matin de placer Rocky chez une de FA conseiller par SarahC.
En principe je devais partire avec chassette ce matin vers Poitirs, mais ma voiture est tombé en panne depui hier en allant à l'hopital. 
Hier j'ai demande Sarah s'elle connais une personne pour faire des controles de la FA, donc en discutant avec elle elle m'a dit que il y a un FA disponible et elle est d'accord prendre Rocky de coté de trasbourg. J'ai preferé de l'amaner vers Strasbourg car je fais confience à Sarah et la personne qui le prends a bcp d'experience dans la PA.
Je suis soulagée car pour la fille qui est tres genille et qui j'ai apreci bcp, ca va pa etre pas facile de gerer Rocky en plus elle n'a pas bcp de moynnes. Je pence que elle pourra prendre en FA un chien sans handicape qui est plus facile à gerer.
Donc dés que ma voiture sera reparer, ja part vers Strasbourg la semaine prochaine. En plu si toute est ok, je vais covoiturer 2 petits chien pour Mezt et Strasbourg.
Actualement j'ai recu 325  de dons.
Et voici le petit compte-rendu de frais pour Rocky:
Un don de 100  pour l'asso qui m'a donné le chariot et harnais, si je commeande le chariot c'est 290  + 150  harnais sur internet ca fait 440 , je ne pouvez pas prendre ca sans faire un don pour cette asso formidable quia ennorment fait pour des animaux handiquapes, et je suis sur que vous aller pas m'en vouloire.
Le trajet à Bruxelle 60 .
La facture que j'ai payé pour la consultation en heurologie est de 57  à la place de 90, le veto m'a fait une remise et qui n'a pas été prise en charge par Lamart car l'hopital a refusé lui faire remise de l'asso, je trouve c'est degeulace car comme ils m'ont explique, à l'exeption ils font des remise que pour la FBB.
Le voyage vers Strasbourg s'eleve à 130 .
et 7 jours de pension à Romainville de 70 .
100+60+57+130+70=417
417-325=92
La clinique de Choisi le Roi et 2 seances d'osteophate c'est l'asso de Stephane Lamart qui paye il a eu de 200  de dons .

donc il manque 92 .

----------


## miclo

il manque 92 euros, à qui ?

----------


## bussieres

> il manque 92 euros, à qui ?


70  pencion de Romainville, et les frais de voyage vers Strasbourg.

----------


## Cheyenne62

Rocky est adopté ou il cherche encore une famille ?   :hein:

----------


## la mère michèle

J'avoue que je ne comprends pas bien ,combien il manque d'argent ! ! ! 
92 euros +70 de pension ?

----------


## miclo

moi j'ai  compris 92 euros en tout : 70 euros pour la pension + 22 euros pour le voyage

----------


## FIADONE

> Rocky est adopté ou il cherche encore une famille ?  :hein:


Il part en FA à Strasbourg d'après ce que j'ai compris

----------


## FIADONE

> Donc dés que ma voiture sera reparer, ja part vers Strasbourg la semaine prochaine. En plu si toute est ok, je vais covoiturer 2 petits chien pour Mezt et Strasbourg.


Mais ton intervention chirurgicale n'était pas prévue pour le 23/02 ??

----------


## bussieres

> Envoyé par bussieres
> 
> Donc dés que ma voiture sera reparer, ja part vers Strasbourg la semaine prochaine. En plu si toute est ok, je vais covoiturer 2 petits chien pour Mezt et Strasbourg.
> 
> 
> Mais ton intervention chirurgicale n'était pas prévue pour le 23/02 ??


j'ai annulé car je n'ai pas de temps à cause de Rocky et J'ai eu  Isabelle P chez moi ce soir, elle m'a proposé à payer l'hydrioherapie pour Rocky pdt 2 semaines malgré le compte-rendu de Fregis. 
Moi aussi j'ai eu toujous des doute apres la consultation, j'ai vu hier Rocky se grattait l'oreil, je n'imagine pas un chien paralisé de faire un jeste pareil et vous? J'attends la reponce de SarahC si la FA pourra garder la place pour Rocky pdt au moins deux semaines. En plus quant Rocky court avec son chariot bouge des pattes si il court.
On pourra se tromper, mais Isabelle a eu un chien paralisé qui a remarché malgré la meme diagnostique de la meme specialiste. Donc donnons lui cette chance.
L'opération pourra attendre, je ne souffre pas autant.

----------


## CaroNath18

MERCI, MERCI, MERCI !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bussieres

Merci Isabelle pour ta proposition je suis trés touchée, j'atends la reponce de SarahC!

----------


## esiocnarf

j'ai fait la connaissance au téléphone de Bussières aujourdhui puisqu'elle s'était gentiment proposée pour covoiturer notre petit Rouky jusque strasbourg avec Rocky  
Rocky dont je viens de lire ce post que j'avais parcouru tout au début..  je dois avouer qu'il m'a beaucoup émue, d'autant que nous avons, nous aussi notre petite Princesse handicapée au refuge... ce post va donc nous aider, en plus, à chercher une aide adéquate pour elle...  

nous attendons donc, comme vous avec impatience la suite de cette belle histoire.

----------


## FIADONE

Merci les filles, tout simplement magnifique  
Je croise très fort les doigts et tiens à dire un grand bravo à Nadia qui fait des efforts considérables pour poster : no souci, quelques fautes de français, que ton coeur et ta gentillesse font vite oublier  
Je n'oublie pas Isabelle et son dévouement exemplaire  
Les membres, tous forums confondus, qui ont participé et répondu présent pour l'appel aux dons, qui ont diffusé et aidé du mieux possible Rocky 
Rocky à qui je fais de gros câlins, un BB c'est costaud et l'envie de vivre qui l'habite ne peut que le pousser à continuer cette magnifique histoire

----------


## miclo

vous avez raison, une rrreur est possible. S'il se gratte une oreille, cela me semble bizarre s'il est paralysé. Il faut y croire   super pour lui !

----------


## huet

beaucoup pour tout ce que vous faites pour le petit bonhomme. 
Le petit Rocky a envie de vivre et mérite de vivre!!!!!

----------


## bussieres

J'ai preté un apareil foto, donc voici mon Rocky, heureux de vivre! merci pour lui!

----------


## sauterelle

Merci pour rocky et ces superbes photos

----------


## miclo



----------


## manonlorie

Merci,  Nadia, pour ces magnifiques photos.
Nous sommes très émus et heureux de le voir ainsi.
Merci encore pour lui  .
Un petit peu plus chaque jour et, dans 2 ou 3 semaines, il sera mûr pour les longues promenades !
"Espérance" bien arrivée chez nous.  Merci !

----------


## MARTINE83

bravo!!!!!!!!! je revois ma liouba dans son chariot!!! et notre theo (leo) je suis heureuse pour lui!!!! et felicitations a vous tous

----------


## Dacodac



----------


## la mère michèle

Je suis heureuse pour Rocky ,il va pouvoir vivre à peu près normalement ....merci pour tout ce qui a été fait pour lui

----------


## FIADONE

Merci Nadia, et bravo à Rocky  
Tiens-nous au courant pour la suite
Je transmets sur les forums

----------


## anniec

:merci:   ::   ::   ::

----------


## manonlorie

*Au nom de notre association, je voudrais remercier toute l'équipe de RESCUE pour le don de 100  reçu via l'asso "Espérance" après la viste de Rocky chez nous à Bruxelles.*
*Nous sommes très émus et touchés par cette reconnaissance et ce soutien à notre action, de la part d'un Forum que nous apprécions beaucoup et dont les interventions sont toujours formidables !*
*Soyez sûrs que cet argent sera investi au mieux pour venir en aide à d'autres chiens à mobilité réduite par l'achat de "petit" matériel orthopédique (harnais, chaussures de protection, alèses).*
*Le bonheur apparent de Rocky - comme celui de beaucoup d'autres chiens appareillés - est évidemment la plus belle récompense de notre travail et son témoignage vivant servira d'argument face aux plus sceptiques... il plaidera donc pour la cause et c'est très bien ainsi...*
*Ce magnifique chien a su toucher le coeur de tous et ainsi créer autour de lui un élan de solidarité exceptionnel.* 
*Bravo à tous, avec une mention toute spéciale pour (Nadia) Bussières qui n'a pas été avare d'énergie, de temps et d'efforts pour venir en aide à Rocky et veiller tendrement sur lui dans ces moments de transition.*
*Pour lui, l'avenir semble se profiler désormais du côté de Strasbourg.*
*Espérons qu'il y trouvera un amour à la hauteur de ses qualités car il le mérite vraiment.*
*Nous resterons, bien sûr, toujours disponibles pour sa nouvelle famille d'accueil si elle était amenée à solliciter nos conseils pour le confort de Rocky au quotidien.*

----------


## la mère michèle



----------


## arizon

pour rocky

----------


## flossie

un grand merci à vous toutes pour le loulou

----------


## la mère michèle

*Hult sauve de l'euthanasie*

*Hult est un chien de
travail de 12 ans ayant appartenu a l'armee. Il a ete victime d'une
chute ayant entraine une paralysie de son arriere train.* 

Son maitre voulait
l'euthanasier mais grace a la bienvaillance d'un collegue, nous avons
reussi ? le placer a la ferme pedagogique ou il a re?u tous les soins
necessaire. C'est pourquoi, compte tenu des nombreuses factures
(jusqu'ici 600 euros de frais veterinaires), nous vous demandons de
faire un gestion. Votre don permettrait de soulager meme par une somme
minime, notre association. Notre association pourra ainsi continuer ses
interventions et ses sauvetages dont les animaux ont tant besoin.

* Merci pour votre grande et belle generosite.*

*Faites un don, cliquez ici*

Voilà ce qu'on trouve sur la newletters de l'asso Stéphane Lamart  avec cette photo pour illustrer

?

c'est quoi cette histoire ?

----------


## manonlorie

*  Je suis choquée !!! C'est dingue !!!!   L'imagination des gens n'a pas de limites !!!* 

*Il faut absolument remonter la filière jusqu'à la source de cette supercherie et dénoncer cet escroc.*

*Au nom de Rocky, qui n'apprécie sûrement pas qu'on exploite ainsi son image au service d'une cause mensongère, nous nous insurgeons vivement contre ce type de procédé.*

*Qui possède la SOURCE de ce message et peut-on remonter jusqu'à sa version originale ???*
*Faites la recherche, s'il vous plaît. C'est très grave. Il faut réagir !!!!!!   Et VITE...*

----------


## la mère michèle

Personne pour répondre ?

----------


## manonlorie

*Une question à la personne qui aurait trouvé et reproduit ce message :*

*S'agit-il bien de l'Association Stéphane Lamart ????*

*Je ne trouve rien de semblable sur leur site * 

*Cette association, fort honorable, n'a qu'un site et un blog officiels.*
*N'y aurait-il pas des gens qui auraient créé un  faux site (contrefaçon), comme cela arrive souvent aux associations qui ont une certaine notoriété ???* 

*Quoi qu'il en soit, si ce massage existe vraiment, il faut en avertir rapidement l'asso Stéphane Lamart.*

----------


## la mère michèle

Si tu veux ,tu me donnes ton mail en MP et je t'envoie ce que j'ai reçu ...je n'ai pas réussi à mettre la newletter en copié/collé ...
tu crois que ça peut être possible ?
il faut éclaircir ça au plus vite

----------


## bussieres

Je suis stupefiée! Je n'ai pas compris au début...Bon, pauvre Rocky!
enfin j'ai connu le vrais propriétaire et son adresse, grace au vétérinaire qui a pu lire bien sa tatouage. Le vrais nom de Rocky est Obelix et il a 10 ans. Il a été trouvé en mai 2009 et identifié en suite par une entreprise ou il faisait le gardiennage dans le dep 77, c'est tout ce que j'ai connu il y a 3 jours par Centrale canine.
Mais il est bien chez moi et heuresement pour lui!

----------


## la mère michèle

[tableborder=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=10:z0d1pxit][tr:z0d1pxit][td:z0d1pxit][center:z0d1pxit]table style="border-top: 1px solid rgb(22, 91, 148); border-right: 1px solid rgb(22, 91, 148); border-bottom: 1px solid rgb(22, 91, 148);" width="620" bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"

tr
td valign="top"
table height="92" width="100%" align="center" bgcolor="#daeef7" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"

tr
td valign="center"
/td
td valign="bottom"[right:z0d1pxit]table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"

tr
td width="100%"*Newsletter*
Association Stephane Lamart[/right:z0d1pxit]
/td/tr/table/td/tr/table

table height="30" width="100%" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"

tr
td bgcolor="#165b94"
*02 MARS 2010* 
/td
td nowrap="nowrap" bgcolor="#165b94"
Pour la Defense des Droits des Animaux/td/tr/table[/center:z0d1pxit]

table style="border-top: 1px solid rgb(255, 255, 255);" width="100%" bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"

tr
td valign="top" width="163" bgcolor="#daeef7"[center:z0d1pxit]table width="100%" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0"

tr
td height="30" bgcolor="#165b94"
*Dans ce Numero 1*/td/tr
tr
td valign="top"table style="width: 146px; min-height: 133px;" width="146" border="0" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0"

tr
td*10 ans deja !*[/*:m:z0d1pxit]*15 mars 2010* *Manifestation* [/*:m:z0d1pxit]*07 mars 2010 Action contre la corrida.*[/*:m:z0d1pxit]*Soutenez l&#39;Association*[/*:m:z0d1pxit]/td/tr/table/td/tr/table[/center:z0d1pxit]


table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"

tr
td width="100%"
/td/tr/table[center:z0d1pxit]table width="100%" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="7" cellspacing="0"

tr
td style="font-family: Arial; font-size: 8pt;" width="100%"
*Hult sauve de l&#39;euthanasie*

*Hult est un chien
de travail de 12 ans ayant appartenu a l&#39;armee. Il a ete victime d&#39;une
chute ayant entraine une paralysie de son arriere train.* 

Son maitre voulait
l&#39;euthanasier mais grace a la bienvaillance d&#39;un collegue, nous avons
reussi ? le placer a la ferme pedagogique ou il a re?u tous les soins
necessaire. C&#39;est pourquoi, compte tenu des nombreuses factures
(jusqu&#39;ici 600 euros de frais veterinaires), nous vous demandons de
faire un gestion. Votre don permettrait de soulager meme par une somme
minime, notre association. Notre association pourra ainsi continuer ses
interventions et ses sauvetages dont les animaux ont tant besoin.

* Merci pour votre grande et belle generosite.*

*Faites un don, cliquez ici* /td/tr/table




table width="100%" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="7" cellspacing="0"

tr
td style="font-family: Arial; font-size: 8pt;" width="100%"
*SOUTIEN* 

*Pour soutenir nos actions, faites un don !* 
Grace a vos dons, nous pouvons agir
rapidement en faveur de l&#39;animal. Ils sont consacres integralement pour
les animaux afin d&#39;assurer leur sauvetage, de leur prodiguer les
premiers soins urgents dont ils ont souvent besoin et de les placer
dans un centre, une famille d&#39;accueil ou une pension jusqu&#39;a ce qu&#39;ils
soient adoptes.

*Faites un don, cliquez ici* /td/tr/table




table width="100%" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="7" cellspacing="0"

tr
td style="font-family: Arial; font-size: 8pt;" width="100%"
*ADOPTION*




*Adorable Eden* 



*Qui saura l&#39;aimer ?*


Cette chienne de 6 mois croisee beauceron labrador est
adorable mais son maitre doit s&#39;en separer. Elle s&#39;entend bien avec les
enfants, nos amis les matous et ses congeneres. Elle a vecu en
appartement depuis sa naissance en etant sortie trois fois par jour.
Tres joueuse, calme, elle ne supporte pas la solitude. Il convient d&#39;en
tenir compte si vous decidiez de l&#39;adopter. Tres attachante, elle sait
vous donner beaucoup d&#39;amour tout en vous incitant au jeu !

*Appelez-nous au* 

*01 44 75 00 47* 

*du lundi au vendredi de 14h00 ? 19 heures.*

_Si Eden a deja eu la chance d&#39;etre adoptee, pensez a ses amis..._
Adoptions Chiens     ou Adoptions Chats/td/tr/table[/center:z0d1pxit]


*Association* 

*Stephane Lamart*

*B.P 154*

*94208 Ivry sur Seine*

* Tel : 01 44 75 00 47*


/td
td rowspan="3" valign="top"table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="10" cellspacing="0"

tr
td width="100%"
*10 annees de combat pour l&#39;association Stephane Lamart*

L&#39;Association fetera le 08 mars prochain ses 10 annees de combat "Pour
la Defense des Drois des Animaux". Rika Zarai, marraine de
l&#39;Association depuis 5 ans, participe activement aux combats menes par
Stephane Lamart. 
Au-dela meme de l&#39;adoption, il
existe d&#39;autres actions qui permettent d&#39;assurer une meilleure vie ?
nos amis les animaux. Combattre la maltraitance, les actes de cruaute,
les dysfonctionnements juridiques, les jugements ridicules, les refus
de d?pots de plainte dans les commissariat... C&#39;est le lot quotidien
vecu par l&#39;Association depuis 10 ans deja ! 

*www.associationstephanelamart.com* /td
/trtr
td width="100%"
 /td/tr/table


table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="10" cellspacing="0"

tr
td width="100%"Manifestation du 15 mars 2010.
GRANDE MANIFESTATION UNITAIRE CONTRE LE TRAFIC D&#39;ANIMAUX

Appel a toutes les associations a se rassembler devant la Prefecture de Police de Paris

Suite a
nos courriers restes sans reponse de la part de la Prefecture de Police
de Paris, suite aux trop nombreux chiots et chatons "vendus" sur les
trottoirs parisiens tout comme ? l&#39;interieur du metro....

Le
refuge SOSANIMAUX78 peut temoigner des nombreux chiens recuperes du
trafic. Les derniers chiens, saisis dans un etat lamentable, sont
atteints de la maladie de Carre. chiots sont deja morts, le 3eme lutte
et, selon le veterinaire, s&#39;il survit il gardera des sequelles . 

Le trafiquant a qui nous avions saisi ces chiens (en 3 mois une vingtaine) est revenu de Roumanie avec un nouveau chien. 

Face
au silence de notre administration et ? son indiff?rence, face ? la
d?tresse animale, nous appelons a une manifestation prochainement
devant la Prefecture de Police de Paris, puis devant le Ministere de
l&#39;Interieur et pourquoi pas devant l&#39;Elysee si rien ne bouge ! 

Nous voulons l&#39;application des textes de loi au minimum ! 

*Le
rendez vous est prevu a 10 heures precise le lundi 15 mars 2010 devant
la Prefecture de Police de Paris sur le Parvis de Notre Dame, 4e
arrondissement de Paris (metro Cite ou Saint Michel)*

Toutes les associations et militants sont convies a se munir de leurs propres pancartes, banderoles et megaphones. 

L&#39;heure
est ? l&#39;union afin de lutter plus efficacement contre ce trafic, qui
n&#39;a cesse de s&#39;accroitre ces dernieres annees sous l&#39;oeil impassible
des autorites.

Nous vous invitons a visiter regulierement le
site internet afin d&#39;etre informe des infos de dernieres minutes
concernan t le rendez vous.

L&#39;ensemble des defenseurs des animaux.


Contact : SNDA 01 44 75 37 65  Video trafic d&#39;animaux a Paris, Cliquez ici/td
/trtr
td width="100%"
 /td/tr/table


table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="10" cellspacing="0"

tr
td width="100%"
*Action contre la corrida* 


*Le dimanche 7 mars 2010 a Magescq (Landes)* 


Vous
connaissez l&#39;engagement de notre association dans ce combat contre la
corrida. Nous soutenons bien sur cette action en esperant que vous
serez nombreux a pouvoir y participer. Vous pouvez faire un
copier/coller de l&#39;affiche pour diffuser cette information importante
sur vos blogs, sites ou tout espace web. Plus que jamais, nous devons
rester unis pour lutter contre la cruaute.

Action contre la corrida le dimanche 7 mars 2010 a Magescq (Landes) devant les arenes a 15h30.
Organisation
: COGICA avec le soutien de la FLAC, Fondation Brigitte Bardot, 30
Millions d&#39;Amis, Hotel Negresco, Association Stephane Lamart, L214,
Alliance Ecologiste Independante.

*Contact: Christophe Lepretre 06 50 93 87 02 / Thierry Hely 06 23 94 84 83*

Rejoignez-nous
svp contre cette novillada, c&#39;est-a-dire la torture de jeunes taureaux
de moins de 3 ans, autrement dit de veaux.../td
/trtr
td width="100%"
 /td/tr/table


table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="10" cellspacing="0"

tr
td width="100%"*Soutenez l&#39;Association.* 

Devenir membre de l&#39;association St?phane Lamart, c&#39;est faire front a ses cotes.
Britt 4 ans attend de se faire adopter...
Nous sommes une association a
l&#39;ecoute de toutes les detresses animales, nous avons a coeur d&#39;aller
sur le terrain et d&#39;agir efficacement en s&#39;en donnant les moyens.

Mais cette disponibilite permanente n&#39;est possible qu&#39;avec votre participation.

Nous
le savons, le message n&#39;est pas original, mais de l&#39;argent il nous en
faut pour pouvoir continuer nos actions, notre combat permanent.

Mais notre credibilite ne peut venir que de vous, de votre engagement a nos cotes, de votre soutien par vos dons et adhesions.

La
transparence financiere de l&#39;Association Stephane Lamart vous est
garantie par la diffusion de ses documents comptables, disponibles pour
les donateurs et adherents sur simple demande ecrite au siege social de
l&#39;association. De meme, ses documents sont adresses en debut d&#39;annee au
Centre des Impots ainsi qu&#39;a la Prefecture dont depend notre siege
social, et aux Ministeres des Finances et de l&#39;Interieur.

Merci de nous accorder cet appui, maintenant.
Pour adherer, cliquez ici/td
/trtr
td width="100%"
 /td/tr/table  /td/tr
tr
td valign="bottom" width="163" bgcolor="#daeef7"table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"

tr
td width="100%"

/td/tr/table/td/tr/table/td/tr/table


table width="620" border="0" cellpadding="15" cellspacing="0"

tr
td style="font-family: Arial; font-size: 8pt;" width="100%"
*Association* *St?phane Lamart* *B.P 154* *94208 Ivry sur Seine** Tel : 01 44 75 00 47*

*www.associationstephanelamart.com*
/td/tr/table[/td:z0d1pxit][/tr:z0d1pxit][/table:z0d1pxit]






[tablecellspacing=0 cellpadding=0:z0d1pxit][tr:z0d1pxit][td:z0d1pxit][/td:z0d1pxit][td:z0d1pxit][/td:z0d1pxit][/tr:z0d1pxit][/table:z0d1pxit]

----------


## la mère michèle

J'ai essayé de faire un copié/collé ,mais ça n'a pas marché,et je n'arrive pas à supprimer ce message illisible ....
en tout cas ,personne ne me donne d'explications ici et personne ne me donne son mail en MP pour que je puisse lui envoyer la fameuse newletters ...
je vais donc l'envoyer dans la PA ,pour avoir des explications ,car je trouve inadmissible et extrêmement choquant cette 
histoire...Je trouve très urgent que l'on sache qui se moque de qui ...

----------


## SarahC

Bon, concrètement, où en est-on pour la suite?
Ces histoires de PA, ça me laisse perplexe......

----------


## la mère michèle

encore une fois ,j'aimerai bien le savoir ????
personne de concerné ne répond .

----------


## la mère michèle

J'ai posé la question plus haut...
moi ce que je veux savoir ,c'est pourquoi on se sert de la photo de Rocky avec son chariot avec le texte de Hult ?
c'est ça qui demande explications
Qu'on récupére des chiens avec le même handicap ,malheureusement cela doit arriver  souvent 
mais que l'on se sert de l'un pour la récup de l'autre ,je ne comprends pas ...
à titre d'info: j'ai expédié la semaine dernière 100 euros pour le
chariot de Rocky,à Mme Bussière (02),j'aimerai quand même savoir si
c'était pour lui ,ou un autre 
Pour moi ,le résultat est le même,mais c'est dans la forme ...
je pense que vous comprendrez mon étonnement ?

----------


## miclo

la demande de dons pour Hult ?? est-ce le même chien qui s prénomait Obélix, devenu Oscar et appareillé ????
Ils n'ont pas la même histoire non plus!!
alors qui est Hult et qui est Oscar que nous avons appreillé ?

----------


## miclo



----------


## bussieres

Oui, j'ai recu 100  et je vous oncore remercie, il a eu son chariot que je suis allé chercher à Bruxelle, je le repete Rocky est chez moi, mais pour cette histoire de newsletters je ne suis pas au courant, il faut demande l'assos Lamart et je vais les appeler apres 14 h, car le bureau est fermé dans la matine!
Et tout le monde pourra leur telephoner, il y a un numero sur la page.

----------


## SarahC

Le chien est supposé aller où ensuite, je n'ai pas eu d'appel pour le moment, et j'aimerais simplement tenir la FA potentielle du chien informée.

----------


## YAMAKASI

Mere michele :

j'ai eu stephane lamart en ligne a l'instant

voila la reponse :
En fait l'histoire de Rocky qui est chez Bussieres en ce moment est bien celle que l'on connait

le pb est que " Hult " est un croisé berger de l'armée recupere par l'asso , qui a sauté DANS LE VIDE  (pendant une mission je crois, a certifier)
et la moelle epiniere a ete touchée aussi,donc  les pattes arrières paralysées
 il y a donc eu un mélange des deux histoires   qui a ete retranscrite sur la " newsletter "  , c'est entierement la faute du bureau et Stephane Lamart s'en excuse auprès des filles , et vous remercie d'avoir mis le doigt sur cette erreur....

Je vous dirait ce qu'il en est de " HULT " , car j'attends des petits details pour ce loulou dont je n'etais pas au courant non plus
de l'histoire.

----------


## YAMAKASI

Voila

donc c'est bien ca, c'est la nouvelle secretaire qui a fait une erreur

HULT , est bien le chien pour qui l'asso fait aussi un appel aux dons car la facture de HULT

s'eleve a 600 euros pour l'année depuis qu'il a ete recupere , et il restera à vie à la ferme des oliviers

Rocky lui , avait besoin de dons pour son chariots

merci a toutes

et encore desolee mere michele

----------


## manonlorie

*Merci YAMAKASI. Nous voici rassurés.*
*Je suppose qu'ils vont s'empresser de corriger l'erreur.*

----------


## la mère michèle

Tu as été plus rapide que moi,Yamakasi...Je venais pour poster la réponse de Lamart ...la même que toi !
donc il y a bien eu confusion ... 
 L'erreur est humaine ...encore faut-il le reconnaître ,chose faite !
tout rentre dans l'ordre , 
dès que le petit père (Rocky) cherche une nouvelle famille définitive,je chercherai pour lui
encore merci Nadia!

----------


## miclo

mail de masse, j'ai eu aussi l'explication. Tout est clair maintenant  
maintenant un post pour Hult !

----------


## dominobis

Je vois sur ce post une manifestation à Paris le 15 mars (10 h - parvis Notre Dame) contre le trafic des chats/chiens par des "citoyens"  (ironique ici !) d'Europe de l'est qui squatent les rues de Paris en apitoyant le chaland. Ne pourrait-on la diffuser en masse sur Rescue ?

----------


## SarahC

> Envoyé par SarahC
> 
> Le chien est supposé aller où ensuite, je n'ai pas eu d'appel pour le moment, et j'aimerais simplement tenir la FA potentielle du chien informée.
> 
> 
> Pour ma part, tant que j'ignore si l'association de Stephane Lamart accepte ou non de nous confier ce chien, je ne peux me prononcer.
> 
> Ce qui est certain, c'est qu'en cas d'accord, l'entretien et les soins de Rocky ne seront pas tributaires de dons.


Bon, ben prévenez moi. La FA qui pouvait le prendre est une FA sous assoc, qui prenait à charge tous les soins.
Les dons, elle s'en contrefiche, elle, elle voulait sauver le chien. Donc maintenant, si personne de Lamart ne daigne appeler, alors que j'ai passé mon numéro, on fait quoi, on le fait euthanasier chez Bussières?
La FA s'est proposée il y a plus de 3 semaines, j'aimerais bien lui dire si oui ou non, elle doit encore bloquer cette place.
Donc, si quelqu'un pouvait me prévenir, du côté Lamart, c'est quand vous voulez.

----------


## SarahC

L'assoc connait la situation du toutou, et s'est engagé, si jamais, à lui apporter tous les soins nécessaires.
En gros, évidemment, un suivi médical, et surtout, tous les soins connexes. 
Maintenant, des urgences, encore plus critiques, comme les morts imminentes en fourrière, il y en a à la pelle. 
Donc si quelqu'un a une solution valable sur place, aucun problème, l'essentiel étant de sauver des vies, et d'avoir des gens prêts à s'engager pour ces victimes de la brutalité de ces sous hommes. 
J'attends un appel, nous verrons ce qui se passera pour la suite. Simplement, j'aimerais être fixée dans les prochains jours, car avec tous les SOS, je ne peux pas bloquer indéfiniment une place. Encore une fois, ce n'est pas une pression de ma part, ou je ne sais quoi, mon message n'est en rien "connoté", je voudrais tout simplement savoir ce qu'il en est, en toute logique.

----------


## SarahC

C'est une amie allemande qui habite en Alsace, à 20 minutes de chez moi. Son assoc est, en toute logique, allemande, et il y a bien sûr des centres de ce type à moins d'une heure de route. Elle avait déjà sauvé une chienne à la patte complètement déformée, que l'on disait vouloir amputer, et elle l'a prise, soignée, lui a fait faire des soins, notamment hydro, elle a eu une sorte de chaussure orthopédique, et la chienne est maintenant complètement rétablie.
Elle pense aussi que ce chien a peut être une chance, et c'est pour cela qu'elle voulait urgemment que les choses avance, car pour elle chaque jour de perdu était un espoir en moins vers l'hypothèse que ce chien puisse retrouver une mobilité qu'on semble vouloir ne plus espérer.

----------


## SarahC

Eh bien je ne sais pas, car la chose est que, de mémoire, le chien pouvait venir le 10, en Alsace.
Ah, et bien sûr des nouvelles suivent, j'ai quasiment le chien sous le nez.
Mais, encore une fois, si quelq'un a une place valable sur place, elle ne va pas en faire un flan, l'essentiel pr elle est que ce chien soit entre de bonnes mains. Toi, Isabelle, tu n'as pas de possibilité d'accueil pr bonhomme, je crois? 
En gros, si tu as une place avant son départ supposé, pr nous, aucun souci, sinon, il peut venir.
On attend donc la suite.

----------


## bussieres

> C'est une amie allemande qui habite en Alsace, à 20 minutes de chez moi. Son assoc est, en toute logique, allemande, et il y a bien sûr des centres de ce type à moins d'une heure de route. Elle avait déjà sauvé une chienne à la patte complètement déformée, que l'on disait vouloir amputer, et elle l'a prise, soignée, lui a fait faire des soins, notamment hydro, elle a eu une sorte de chaussure orthopédique, et la chienne est maintenant complètement rétablie.
> Elle pense aussi que ce chien a peut être une chance, et c'est pour cela qu'elle voulait urgemment que les choses avance, car pour elle chaque jour de perdu était un espoir en moins vers l'hypothèse que ce chien puisse retrouver une mobilité qu'on semble vouloir ne plus espérer.


Donc en résumé, merci de ta reponce si claire. Je n'ai pas de possibilité de garder Rocky définitivement et je mantienne notre accord de la date de départ de Rocky prevu auparavant. 
donc j'attends les cordonées de sa FA pour les redonner aux covoitureuses.
Merci Sarah.

----------


## SarahC

Moi j'attends un coup de fil de l'assoc, les coordonnées des co voitureurs, leur identité, le jour et l'heure d'arrivée, car tout doit être carré, validé, et réglé avant son départ, transfert assoc compris. Coordonnées à qui de droit, suffit de me dire qui.  
Chaussette devait m'appeler pour ce chien, j'attends; et vous ferai un retour à ce moment là.

----------


## martine195

Ca devient compliqué...je n'ai pas le temps d'aller tout lire mais que dois-je faire lancer un appel en masse pour trouver des adoptants
pour ce brave Roucky..? 
  pour votre réponse

----------


## FIADONE

Idem pour moi, mais si j'ai tout bien suivi, le loulou partirait en Alsace rejoindre sa future FA, sous couvert d'asso, et c'est là-bas qu'il y suivrait les soins  
Merci de me confirmer si c'est bien çà afin que je puisse donner les dernières infos sur Rocky

----------


## chaussette2006

Oui c bien ça nous devrions l emmener a cote de Strasbourg dans l Asso allemande (amie de Sarah calhan) il fo juste qu'on s organiser maintenant moi et bussiere

----------


## martine195

Je suis peut-être tordue   mais si je comprends bien nous ne devons pas encore au stade actuel lancer un appel pour Rocky..  il faut attendre ..?? 
Pourra t'il rester dans cette FA d'accueil où il va se rendre ? 

  pour votre réponse

----------


## SarahC

Pour moi, tant que le chien n'a pas bougé, toute proposition d'accueil valable peut être lancée.
Là où il irait, il y resterait jusqu'à adoption, en FA longue durée.

----------


## SarahC

Peut on me faire un résumé par mail de Rocky?
Qui est Rocky, qui est Hult? As-t-on une photo de Hult? 
Est ce le même chien, ou pas??? 
Quelle est la vraie histoire de Rocky?
Depuis quand, vraiment, a-t-il eu ce truc, depuis quand a-t-il été récupéré, et depuis quand est il pris en charge, médicalement?
Qu'est ce qui n'a pas encore été fait ou tenté? 
Rocky devait ne pas venir de suite car devait avoir fait une hydrothérapie et finalement ne l'a pas faite, c'est cela?
Sinon, qu'est ce qui a été fait, spécialistes, compte-rendus joints?
Radios scanners, joints?
Chien castré ou non, vacciné?
Question bête, mais le chariot partirait avec?
Quel est son traitement à ce jour?
Quel est son comportement avec congénères, humains, etc?
Comment est il en ce moment d'un point de vue médical, incontinent, ou non?
Est il habitué à l'intérieur? Vit il à l'intérieur en ce moment? 
Eduqué, oui, non? En principe, oui... 
Etc, etc, etc...
Je souhaite que toutes ces informations soient bouclées avant co voit, car je tiens à ce que son arrivée ne comporte aucune surprise. 
Que mange-t-il, qu'aime-t-il, que déteste-t-il? 

Bref, je préfère faire une piqure de rappel, peut être inutile, de tout ce dont nous avons besoin, car pr un chien comme cela, rien ne doit être fait à la légère.
Evidemment, il y aura un suivi du chien, et possibilité d'aider ce chien par dons, etc sur compte de l'assoc.


Mais avant quoi que ce soit, j'aimerais que ces infos soient renseignées, avant le départ. 
Merci à vous.

----------


## la mère michèle



----------


## SarahC

D'accord, je pensais que les séances avait déjà commencé, d'où le retard dans le co voit, initialement prévu plus tôt, il y a une quinzaine.

Je pensais que nous enchainions, sur le traitement, par la suite, ici.

Comme je le disais Isabelle, peu importe où va ce chien, l'essentiel est qu'il aille quelque part où on s'en occupera, et où il sera pris en charge. 

Tant que le chien n'a pas bougé, personnellement, pour moi, cela reste ouvert. Dans le sens où, si jamais quelqu'un de plus proche géographiquement peut le prendre, AVEC toute la prise en charge nécessaire qui va avec...

Et donc me concernant, et surtout concernant cette amie, je souhaite simplement avoir toutes les précisions possibles avant son départ, pour ne rien râter une fois arrivé...

----------


## bussieres

Je t'envois toute cette info par mail.

----------


## SarahC

Pas encore. Mon contact travaille bcp en ce moment, et Suzanne et Stéphanie n'ont pas encore pu parler avec elle.
Quant aux détails, j'attends encore qq éclaircissements.

----------


## FIADONE

Je me suis engagée à diffuser et donner des infos régulières sur les forums
Qui, aujourd'hui, peut me renseigner sur Rocky ??
Je suppose qu'il se trouve toujours chez Nadia, mais où doit-il se rendre ? Où en sont les séances prévues et le traitement ?
Merci d'avance de bien vouloir me répondre 
J'ai répondu "présent" pour l'appel aux dons, j'ai transmis et tenu régulièrement les topics à jour, mais aujourd'hui, je pense à tous ceux qui aimeraient savoir où et chez qui le loulou doit aller

----------


## bussieres

Pour le moment Rocky est toujours chez moi, il doit partire vers le debut avril en Alsas. les cures d'hydroterapie n'a pas été faites car devais partire et Isabelle P les a annulé, on a un peut de temps peut-etre Isabelle prendra oncore des rdv. J'atends.

----------


## SarahC

Non, sur ce point:



> devais partire et Isabelle P les a annulé


Il devait faire une cure, et on m'a demandé si de ce fait il pourrait partir plus tard, nuance.
Sinon, il partait la semaine qui suivait la confirmation, c'est à dire depuis qq semaines déjà.

----------


## bussieres

> Non, sur ce point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 devais partire et Isabelle P les a annulé
> 			
> 		
> ...


Oui Sarah c'etait bien ca mais le veto qui faisait l'hydrotherapie été en vacances et l'école veterinaire n'a pas rappelé car à  l'école ne reponde pas au tel et il faut laisser un message.et le premiere rdv c'etait pour vendredi mais comme Rocky devait partire le wk ce n'etait pas la peine de faire une fois et Isabelle tout est anulé. Je t'ai expliqué dans mon mail. Si on a été prevenue que il reste oncore il a pu deja beneficier plusiéres cures.

----------


## nico78

et ca donne quoi les cures il y a du progrès ?

----------


## caraibes

Peux on savoir ou se trouve Rocky actuellement en Alsace ou pas?
Nous sommes le 24 il devrait y etre!

Quels progrés pour ce toutou?

----------


## miclo

oui aimerai bien aussi savoir ou il est actuellement.
Comme une patte bougeait y-a-t-il des progrès ?

----------


## chaussette2006

il est toujours dans sa fa en RP et on s'occupe d'organiser le voyage jusqu'a strasbourg

----------


## SarahC

> Comme une patte bougeait y-a-t-il des progrès ?


Oui, d'où ça sort d'ailleurs, c'est réel, ou pas?
Pas de traitement, rien et finalement sa patte bougeait?
Dc le peu de mobilité qu'il aurait eu a été perdue lors des deux semaines où il faisait (pas) son hydrothérapie?

----------


## chaussette2006

Moi et Suzy qui est allemande est communique avec llona qui l'accueillera a Strasbourg (elle ne parle pas français mais allemand)attendons qu'Ilona nous dise quand ça l'arrange que nous lui apportons Rocky.

Ilona s'occupe de plusieurs animaux et nous attendons qu'elle soit dispo pour lui.

----------


## SarahC

Alors, Susi, qui connait Chaussette, s'en occupe directement av mon contact, car Susi est elle aussi Allemande.
Ainsi, je peux me consacrer à mes sauvetages urgentissimes, car je n'ai pas un mois pour les sauver, mais 3 jours.
Et comme cette histoire traine en longueur, ça me va... Dommage que le chien n'ait eu que zéro traitement depuis le début...
On pouvait tout commencer dès la première semaine, et vraiment décaler pr des séances qui n'ont pas commencé car véto en vacances, alors que c'est le WE qu'on me prévient, je trouve cela regrettable. Donc en théorie, ce sera le WE prochain. Mais moi, je ne m'en occupe plus. Je n'ai jamais passé autant de temps sur un sauvetage...

----------


## miclo

[tableborder=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0:31zb4tgm][tr:31zb4tgm]   de chaussette2006[/tr:31zb4tgm][tr:31zb4tgm][/tr:31zb4tgm][tr:31zb4tgm][td:31zb4tgm]encore merci infiniment a tous les militants qui se mobilisent :Smile: ) Sabine et didi2006 merci!!!

je vais prendre rdv pour seance d&#39;hydrothérapie.

ce matin il a reagit de la patte gauche plusieurs fois!! si au moins il pouvais récupérer d&#39;une patte ça serait super.

nous pensons que la patte gauche pourrait etre rattrapable.

on va voir......[/td:31zb4tgm][/tr:31zb4tgm][/table:31zb4tgm]voilà pourquoi jedemandais si il y avait un espoir pisque sa patte bougeait !

----------


## SarahC

Ca serait merveilleux qu'après toute cette perte de temps il réussisse à rattraper le temps, en effet; espérons pour lui...

----------


## SarahC

Le WE prochain

----------


## miclo

eh bien oui moi aussi j'aimerai avoir des nouvelles du loulou

----------


## caraibes

SarahC, pourrais-tu nous si Rocky est bien arrivé dans ta famille d'accueil et si tout se passe bien ?

----------


## anne06

comment va le p'tit père ?

----------


## bussieres

rocky va tres bien! merci de prendre de ses nouvelles!

----------


## miclo

> Envoyé par SarahC
> 
> Le WE prochain 
> 
> 
> Rocky a-t-il regagné sa famille d'accueil ?


où est rocky maintenant, dans sa nouvelle FA ? ou toujours chez Bussières

----------


## SarahC

Je ne m'en occupe plus. Suzanne fait le relais, je ne passe pas 2 mois sur un cas.
Ilona a eu bien d'autres SOS bien plus urgents, entre temps, elle attend de leur trouver des places, car eux non plus ne sont pas, comme parfois, comme décrits.
Sorti de là, il y a un interprète, j'ai mes SOS, donc perso, je ne suis la chose que de loin.

----------


## caraibes

Pourquoi Rocky est t'il dans cette rubrique on n'y comprend plus!

Il est ou????

----------


## miclo

je veux bien aider lors de sos, mais c'est sympa d'avoir des nouvelles ! et surtout  savoir s'il est arrivé dans sa nouvelle FA, c'est tout !.
Qui peut répondre ?

----------


## Cheyenne62

Le loulou n'est pas adopté, si ?   :hein:

----------


## bussieres

Rien a changé pour Rocky, moi et Rocky atandons sagement. Toute est compliqués! Ca fait plus que 1 mois j'attends le contrat de transfere et je viens de l'avoir mais on peut tard,  pour le moment il y a des chiens plus urgents que Rocky et la FA ne pourra pas etre acceilir actualement.
Je ne peux rien faire de plus.
Ce n'est pas marran ni pour moi, ni pour Rocky, ni pour mes chiens, les quelles je ferme souvent pour sortire Rocky respirer et ne sera pas enfermer.

----------


## manonlorie

Eh bien Nadia ! Rocky prend racine chez toi. 
Ce qui est ennuyeux quand ça dure ainsi, c'est que les chiens s'attachent et prennent des habitudes. Et à chaque fois, il faut repartir à zéro.
J'avais compris que la famille de Strasbourg l'adoptait définitivement.
Mais là, il semble que c'était une FA temporaire. 
Le transfert de l'Asso Stéphane Lamart est donc fait, si j'ai bien compris.
Qu'est-ce qui peut désormais être fait pour (ré)activer le cas de Rocky ?
Ce serait tout de même regrettable que son sort soit compromis par un simple retard administratif...

----------


## SarahC

> Bon, j'ai parlé av Bussieres très récemment. En fonction de vos pistes en cours, et en fonction de ce qui est possible, souhaitable ou mieux adapté pour le chien, j'ai une piste ferme de FA sous assoc via mes contacts en Alsace. Je laisse Bussieres réfléchir à la chose au cas où, afin que ce chien soit dans la place la plus adéquate. Suite dans les prochains jours.


Ca, ça date *du 20 février*, 11:57.
Ce WE là, ou ds les jours qui suivaient, mon contact pouvait le prendre DE SUITE....
Et on m'a dit qu'il devait attendre 15 jours pr hydrothérapie...
Entre temps, des infos se rajoutent, des flous à éclairer car je ne fais pas n'importe quoi, des papiers à rassembler, un contrat.............
Etc, etc... Et des SOS qui tombent, et qui ne peuvent pas se faire décaler à 15 jours.
*Nous sommes le 14 avril, cela fait 2 mois que le chien pouvait venir, mon amie se proposait elle même de le chercher la semaine qui suivait le 20 février.* Que dire de plus à part que je laisse tout le monde voir ensemble, Suzanne, qui est l'intermédiaire, et l'équipe. Voilà.

----------


## SarahC

> Enfin, Rocky n'aurait pas pu partir à la date que tu indiques puisqu'à cette date ses papiers n'etaient pas en règle et que vous exigez que son dossier soit complet AVANT son départ. 
> *Avant, je ne savais pas qu'il n'était pas du tout identifié sous Lamart mais sous une entreprise, ou son ancien propriétaire. 
> Tant que cela n'est pas fait, le chien n'est pas en règle, et en aucun cas mon contact ne peut risquer quoi que ce soit, car même si le proprio est un sale con, c'est légalement du vol. Dc tt cela devait passer devant un procureur, ce que j'ai su ENSUITE, et c'est pourquoi nous attendions, pour que tout soit transparent, et qu'un contrat de cession soit fait, dans les règles de l'art.* 
> *L'association dont tu es l'intermediaire a-t-elle vraiment le souhait de prendre en charge ce chien ?
> Ca fait 2 mois qu'elle attend, les 3 premières semaines, elle se proposait de le chercher elle même.
> Quand elle a su pour les papiers, et la mise en règle, elle s'est fait un peu de souci.
> Entre temps, des chiens de vrais SOS qui allaient mourir, la FA de Rocky qui saute, et bosse av une autre assoc pr un autre SOS, et dc des chiens qui sont chez la présidente, qui ne sont pas tous prévus (un chien perdu dont personne ne veut, et un chien supposé présenté comme sympa qui en fait a de gros soucis d'agressivité).* *Etc, etc....* 
> Que manque-t-il maintenant pour qu'il rejoigne sa famille d'accueil ?
> Quant va-t-il la rejoindre ?
> ...

----------


## SarahC

Sauf que l'hydro, quand on en était à décaler pr cela, à ce moment là, pour les papiers, je n'étais pas encore au courant. 
Donc quand.. Eh bien, au plus vite....

----------


## anne06

la question principale est de savoir comment il vit ? il peut se déplacer, il y a eu du progrès, ou il passe la plupart du temps couché ?

----------


## bussieres

> la question principale est de savoir comment il vit ? il peut se déplacer, il y a eu du progrès, ou il passe la plupart du temps couché ?


Rocky n'a pas changé depuis, il a tres bonne appetit et toujours adorable avec les etres humains.
Je le fais balader 1 -2 fois par jours avec la charette, il reste alonger souvent s'il faut beux et mes chiens aboient pdt ce temps là car je les enferme car je n'ai de structures, j'ai de la chance d'avoir des supers voisins !

Et si je n'etais pas en RMI et de n'a pas avoir autant d'animaux que il faut nourire et soigner j'ai pu faire pour Rocky depuis longtemps et hydrotherapie et IRM et les vaccines contre la rage, j'ai pu faire que les vaccins normal gratuits au dispensaire de la SPA et grande merci à eux que il m'ont fait pas mal de soignes et de sterilisatios pour ma tribu.
Le 24 avril ca ferai 3 mois que il est chez moi, et il mange tres bien ca coute aussi.

L'asso de SL ne me donne rien et je fais ce que je peux.

Des la début si tout a été mis en claire pour les papiers etc, il a du deja rejoindre sa FA car il y a co-meme des structure pour l'acceuilr, je ne savais pas que pour un chien paralisé et que personne voudra et qui est en danger de mort il faut autant de chose!!!!!!!
Car moi en le voyant (car c'est moi est allé pour l'enquette) je l'ai pris sans trop reflechire et je n'etais pas en régle, je l'ai retire sans police et personne m'a pas mangé depuis.
SI ON A ENVIE DE SAUVER ON LE FAIT! 



Actualement la lettre de Stephane Lamart est fait en + la carte de tatouage de Rocky aussi a été envoyé par l'entreprise au siége de l'asso.

J'espere que j'etais claire, car je ne suis pas doué en francais.

----------


## anne06

je ne comprends pas, l'asso SL vous laisse gérer ce chien sans aucune aide, ni assistance quelconque ?

c'est eux qui sont responsables de l'adoption ?

----------


## caraibes

> Et si je n'etais pas en RMI et de n'a pas avoir autant d'animaux que il faut nourire et soigner j'ai pu faire pour Rocky depuis longtemps et hydrotherapie et IRM et les vaccines contre la rage, j'ai pu faire que les vaccins normal gratuits au dispensaire de la SPA et grande merci à eux que il m'ont fait pas mal de soignes et de sterilisatios pour ma tribu.
> Le 24 avril ca ferai 3 mois que il est chez moi, et il mange tres bien ca coute aussi.
> 
> L'asso de SL ne me donne rien et je fais ce que je peux.


Donc si je comprends bien personne ne t'aide financièrement ? 
L'association de SarahC ne pourrait-elle pas prendre des maintenant les frais à sa charge puisque le chien va lui appartenir sous peu ?

----------


## bussieres

Oui, j'ai auqun aide financiére à part des dons pour le chariot qui a été lancer au début.

----------


## anne06

hallucinant !!!!!!!! vous devriez vous adresser à une autre asso, pour vous aider à vous occuper de ce chien, lourdement handicapé !

----------


## bussieres

Voici des petites nouvelles de Rocky.

La semaine derniere j'ai demandé un gentille personne pour me faire une chenil pour que Rocky avec le beux temps pourra rester dehors et en profiter.
ca coute que 150  (une vrais chenil coute environ 600), et je vais la chercher demain, c'est une chenil 2x2 m carre.

J'ai 2 chiens que je ferme pdt que Rocky se trouve dehors aboient en permenece et vous l'atendez sur le video que je puisse faire aujourd'hui car ca devenue insupportable pour tout le monde.

Comme vous le savez dans mon refuge famille vivent 55 aminaux, sans grande moyenne je tache de les rendre plus heureux car la pluspart entre eux pas beux, vieux et malades donc pas facile pour les faire adopter.

Je ne sais pas combien de temps Rocky restaura chez mois mais je fais tout est mon possible que tout le monde ne sera pas mal alese.

Meme qq euros ca m'aidera ennormement.

Merci d'avance de ma part et de la part de ma tribut.

http://www.youtube.com/my_videos?sf=viewcountsa=1

----------


## 0'maley

bussieres, je sais que tu n'es pas de langue maternelle française et que tu collabores avec les équipes de l'association Stéphane Larmart.

Je te fais un post d'appel aux dons en résumant la situation et je te mettrais le lien ici. J'indiquerais que tu donneras une adresse pour l'envoi des dons par mp.

----------


## 0'maley

Lien avec le post t'appelle aux dons
http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-app...42.htm#6129012
Tu complètes si nécessaire, bussieres

----------


## SarahC

> Car moi en le voyant (car c'est moi est allé pour l'enquette) je l'ai pris sans trop reflechire et je n'etais pas en régle, je l'ai retire sans police et personne m'a pas mangé depuis.
> SI ON A ENVIE DE SAUVER ON LE FAIT! 
> Actualement la lettre de Stephane Lamart est fait en + la carte de tatouage de Rocky aussi a été envoyé par l'entreprise au siége de l'asso.
> J'espere que j'etais claire, car je ne suis pas doué en francais.


C'est compréhensible sur le coup, c'est évident. Quand il y a urgence face à la maltraitance, on ne se pose pas la question. Mais il faut comprendre qu'une assoc, allemande, de surcroit, est en droit d'exiger une mise à jour, à cause des risques de plainte pour vol. C'est ça le souci aussi.

----------


## SarahC

> hallucinant !!!!!!!! vous devriez vous adresser à une autre asso, pour vous aider à vous occuper de ce chien, lourdement handicapé !


Ben pr SL, je n'en sais rien, le chien, qui pouvait partir le mercredi suivant de mon annonce, aurait pu, précisément parce qu'à l'époque on avait une FA, un RDV potentiel de prévu chez un spécialiste, et on attendait le signal pr la suite. Malheureusement, cela s'est avéré plus compliqué que prévu.

----------


## SarahC

> Lien avec le post t'appelle aux dons
> http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-app...42.htm#6129012
> Tu complètes si nécessaire, bussieres


Ca peut servir, en effet.

----------


## SarahC

> Envoyé par SarahC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par anne06
> 
> ...

----------


## Suzanne

Je me joins à Sarah Cahlan. Qu'on arrête enfin les polémiques. La faute n'est pas du côté de la FA qui était prête pour l'accueillir et pour le faire bénéficier des soins nécessaires pour tout essayer !! Il y a des mois.... Ce transfert a traîné manque de contrat, manque de papiers de transfert, manque de suivi en résumé (comme malheureusement -trop- souvent à ce qui concerne l'asso qui l'a mis en circulation si je peux dire). Ca frôle l'absurde, c'est plus que désolant. On "sauve qui peut", mais on assure pas derrière. Dans la quasi totalité des cas c'est comme ça. Merde alors !!!!!  En attendant c'est les animaux et les couillons qui se sont fait avoir pour les accueillir, qui se font avoir.

En résumé, je pense franchement qu'il faut se remuer les puces pour trouver une place BIEN, SURE et si possible DEFINITIVE pour Rocky, mais cette fois-ci SANS se taire sur le fait qu'il n'est pas compatible congénères et autres animaux. Merde alors, combien te temps va-t-il galérer à cause de la connerie humaine ??????????????

----------


## bussieres

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3FxR403-Ew
le lien de video de rocky, je ne suis pas trop douée, j'espere que celle-ci marce

----------


## huet

Je n'ai pas pu voir la vidéo!!!!

----------


## chaussette2006

[flash=425,350:91hz0v0o]http://www.youtube.com/v/m89FpEoqbN8[/flash:91hz0v0o]

----------


## 0'maley

Bon, les filles (buissieres ou chaussette), vous avez une adresse et/ou un lien paypal à me donner par mp pour l'appel aux dons que j'ai bricolé ?

Je vais y mettre les vidéos.

Je vais envoyer un tikokchoz à buissieres, mais j'en ai un peu marre d'être trop souvent la seule à me préoccuper des chiens une fois que l'émotion est retombée...

----------


## huet

pour la vidéo!!!!

----------


## huet

La vidéo n'est pas longue, mais on voit que le petit bonhomme se débrouille bien avec son chariot.

----------


## 0'maley

On voit aussi bien qu'il embarque buissieres qui a bien du mal à le tenir. C'est pourquoi, il ne peut pas le sortir ainsi beaucoup.

Pensez à son appel aux dons pour la construction d'un petit parc pour Rocky

----------


## bussieres

J'espere que cette fois-ci ca marche.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xd1yva_rocky_animals

----------


## 0'maley

Ca marche impec ! Faut juste de la patience paske il y a une pub de quelques secondes avant la vidéo.

----------


## YAMAKASI

Nadia ( bussieres)  est vraiment dans la mouise en ce moment

Je vous demande de l'aider , je fais un appel aux dons pour elle ,  *POUR le boxe de Rocky  ( 250 euros ) LE CHIEN HANDICAPé* 

avec son chariot ( merci à celles qui ont participé au chariot du loulou !!!)


Mais Bussieres est au  R.M.I et elle a 50  chats à nourir + 9 chiens à elle + ROCKY


*Si vous ne pouvez pas donnez de l'argent , on peut lui donner aussi des croquettes chiens et chats ou boites.*

*merci infiniment pour elle:*
*ESPERANCE
CREDIT AGRICOLE BRIE PICARDIE
banque: guichet: n° de compte: clé
18706 00000 72175264246 35

internationalIBAN)

FR76 1870 6000 0072 1752 6424 635

BANQUE IDENTIFIER CODE (BIC)
AGRIFRPP887

ESPERANCE
chez mme Bussières Nadejda
22, hemin de Fosse
60410 Roberval
*

----------


## 0'maley

Yamakasi, j'ai déjà fait un appel aux dons pour rocky dans la bonne rubrique la semaine dernière. Il commence à bien fonctionner. J'ai mis le lien sur ce post mais il a été paumé au milieu des polémiques entre associations.

----------


## 0'maley

> Lien avec le post t'appelle aux dons
> http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-app...42.htm#6129012
> Tu complètes si nécessaire, bussieres

----------


## YAMAKASI

Merci Omaley 

j'ai fais une petite erreur 

le boxe a couté " 150 euros " à Bussieres et non pas " 250 "

----------


## miclo

il manque encore beaucoup pour le box ?

----------


## 0'maley

Nous avons des promesses de dons, mais on ne sait pas encore si elles seront toutes concrétisées. Je pense que demain ou ce week-end, bussiere pourra nous faire un petit bilan de ce qu'elle a déjà reçu en plus des 50 euros dont je suis sûre, puisque c'est moi qui les en envoyés !

----------


## bussieres

Bjr à tous. Ce matin j'ai recu 2 cheques de o'maley de 50  et de Corrine Erriquez du dep.64 un cheque de 30 .
Je vais à la banque pour dposer les cheques et voir si il avait des versements.
Je suis touchée profondement et je vous remercie infniment.  
Merci pour n'a pas oublié mon Rocky qui a grand ceour pour les etres humaines malgré le mal que ils ont lui a été fait.

----------


## MARTINE83

merci a toi bussiere!!!!!!

----------


## miclo

je vais envoyer 30 euros pour ses croquettes ou celles des autres  
magnifique d'avoir pris ce chien handicapé

----------


## P'tite souris

L'équipe de modération et moi même aimerions savoir où on en ais avec ce chien ? 

Cela fais des semaines qu'il est dans les "en attente de confirmation", et il n'ai toujours pas confirmé, je ne vois plus d'adoptant sur le post d'ailleurs. Mais personne ne demande une remise dans les adoptions, dois je en conclure que buissières l'adopte ? 

Depuis le début IsabelleP propose une prise en charge globale, pourquoi ça ne s'est toujours pas fais ? 

Je viens de voir qu'un post d'appels aux dons pour financer les croquettes de ce chien à été fait... Il est au nom de quel asso ? 

Merci de répondre rapidement à nos questions.

----------


## bussieres

Rocky est toujours sous l'asso  de Stephane Lamart, de la quelle je ne recoie pas d'aide ni financiere ni en nourriture.
L'asso de SL a fait la lettre de cessation au nom de l'asso allemande, qui n'a pas toujours confirmé si elle prends Rocky en charge, et je voudrai bien avoir une reponce!

----------


## P'tite souris

Tu as les papiers du chien ou c'est l'association Stéphane LAMART qui les as ? 

Si tu as les papiers, passe le chien sous la responsabilité de l'asso d'IsabelleP. Certes, tu resteras FA pour le moment, mais au moins, tu auras les fonds nécessaires pour le nourrir, le soigner, ect... 

Y a des gens de l'asso pourtant ici... 

Tu as essayé de leur envoyer des mps ?

----------


## bussieres

La carte d'identifiaton a été recu que recement à l'asso de SL, c'etait ca le pbm du début.

----------


## P'tite souris

Et ils ne veulent pas te l'a donner ? 

Tu n'as pas répondu à ma question, as tu envoyé des mps aux membres de cette asso ?

----------


## 0'maley

*Isabelle P. a écrit:*En ce qui me concerne, j'en suis toujours au meme point à savoir que j'attends des reponses qui ne viennent pas.

Le 6 Mai, je mettrais un terme à ma proposition et me consacrerai à un autre sauvetage. Je ne peux en effet attendre des semaines encore que quelqu'un daigne y repondre. 

Isabelle, je pense que l'autre association qui souhaitait changer de FA n'a tout simplement personne pour accueillir ce chien et qu'elle nous le dit pas. Vous êtes donc, avec Buissiere qui l'a chez elle depuis plus de 3 mois, sa seule chance.

Bussiere s'y est attachée et fait de son mieux. Je contacte quelqu'un de l'assocation Stéphane Lamart pour que les papiers de Rocky vous soit remis.

----------


## shoupie

Oui merci O'maley de faire quelque chose ou sinon il va lui arriver ce qui vient de produire ce matin avec la pauvre Woendie ! Par manque de réactivité la chienne a été endormie par le véto ! Quelle tristesse, je suis bouleversée !

----------


## P'tite souris

[quote=0'maley]*Isabelle P. a écrit:*En ce qui me concerne, j'en suis toujours au meme point à savoir que j'attends des reponses qui ne viennent pas.

Le 6 Mai, je mettrais un terme à ma proposition et me consacrerai à un autre sauvetage. Je ne peux en effet attendre des semaines encore que quelqu'un daigne y repondre. 

Isabelle, je pense que l'autre association qui souhaitait changer de FA n'a tout simplement personne pour accueillir ce chien et qu'elle nous le dit pas. Vous êtes donc, avec Buissiere qui l'a chez elle depuis plus de 3 mois, sa seule chance.

Bussiere s'y est attachée et fait de son mieux. *Je contacte quelqu'un de l'assocation Stéphane Lamart pour que les papiers de Rocky vous soit remis.*[/quote:1qjlnw6v]

Ce qui serai idéal et permettrai surtout de fermer l'appel aux dons. 

Par contre, ce chien est il toujours à l'adoption ? Ou bussières le garde en FA définitive ?

----------


## FIADONE

Absente du forum depuis plusieurs semaines, j'arrive pour y lire tout çà 
Si je résume la situation, en espérant ne pas me tromper :
Rocky a maintenant ses papiers à jour, adressés à l'asso Lamart, est toujours en FA chez Nadia (bussières), qui a lancé un appel aux dons car aucune aide financière ?
Isabelle réitère sa demande de prise en charge du bonhomme, en le maintenant chez Nadia, mais en assumant les frais ?
C'est bien çà, je ne me trompe pas ??
Une histoire "incroyable" et une situation pitoyable pour la FA et le loulou.....
Merci de me confirmer si le ti résumé est OK : bon nombre de forums où l'appel aux dons pour le chariot avait été lancé me relancent pour avoir des nouvelles, et savoir si tout va bien pour Rocky 
NB : message à Nadia :
n'oublie pas la date-butoir d'Isabelle ------ le 6 mai (après-demain donc  )

----------


## 0'maley

Tu as tout juste... malheureusement.

J'ai lancé un appel aux dons parce que quand bissieres-nadia a crié au secours mi-avril pour pouvoir nourrir et faire un petit parc pour Rocky, son post s'est trouvé noyé dans les réglements de compte entre associations ! Je sais bien qu'il est un peu tangeant puisque nous demandons que les dons soient envoyés à la FA directement, mais je ne voyais pas comment faire pour aider ce pauvre chien rapidement et sa sauveuse.

Oui Nadia-bussières veut bien le garder (elle s'y est attachée). Oui Isabelle P. veut bien le couvrir avec son association et payer les frais.

J'ai alerté l'association Stéphane Lamart aujourd'hui pour que les papiers de Rocky soient envoyés à Isabelle P.   ::   .

----------


## FIADONE

Merci O'maley  
J'espère que la paperasse administrative sera plus réactive  
L'appel aux dons est toujours d'actualité pour le loulou ou en stand-by ?

----------


## P'tite souris

> Tu as tout juste... malheureusement.
> 
> J'ai lancé un appel aux dons parce que quand bissieres-nadia a crié au secours mi-avril pour pouvoir nourrir et faire un petit parc pour Rocky, son post s'est trouvé noyé dans les réglements de compte entre associations ! Je sais bien qu'il est un peu tangeant puisque nous demandons que les dons soient envoyés à la FA directement, mais je ne voyais pas comment faire pour aider ce pauvre chien rapidement et sa sauveuse.
> *
> Oui Nadia-bussières veut bien le garder (elle s'y est attachée). Oui Isabelle P. veut bien le couvrir avec son association et payer les frais.*
> 
> J'ai alerté l'association Stéphane Lamart aujourd'hui pour que les papiers de Rocky soient envoyés à Isabelle P.    .


Donc on s'orienterait vers une FA à vie ?

----------


## YAMAKASI

Isa

je n'ai pas suivi beaucoup ce post , puisque c'est chaussette et bussieres qui s'en occupe
en ce qui concerne l'asso de STEPHANE LAMART , je sais bien qu'il n'a accordé aucun budget à Bussieres
et j'en suis totalement désolée ; je ne peux rien faire, il me dit qu'il n'a pas de fonds pour l'aider;

j'ai moi meme une note chez notre véto en commun car je suis obligée de payer les frais de certains loulous 
qu'il ne peut pas payer. 

Je me suis déja heurté pour la meme raison à Stephane mais je n'ai pas accès aux comptes je ne peux donc rien dire..
parceque je me suis deja pris la tete avec mais voila...c'est comme ça.

Pour la carte de ROCKY , vu que j'ai repris le service "adoptions- abandons " depuis hier , j'ai appelé CHAUSSETTE2006
pour savoir quels étaient les papiers qui avaient été faits pour recuperer la carte d'identification du loulou

Elle a cru qu'on avait les papiers aux bureaux mais je n'ai aucun papier sur "ROCKY"  ,j'espere en savoir plus demain
j'essaierai d'appeler la centrale canine

Le chien bien sur peut t'etre cédé sans pb, encore faudrait il que j'ai en ma possession ne serait ce qu'un petit papier du loulou 

Bussieres appelles moi pour savoir si tu as au moins un papier pour Rocky stp

***

----------


## bussieres

Je n'ai pas eu la carte d'identification de Rocky.

En tout cas j'esperais toujours que Rocky retrouvera une famille adoptive grace à 'asso allemande et sera encadre et passera l'hiver prochaine dans le chaud, que chez moi pour le moment ce n'est pas le cas mais il faudra prevoyer qq chose pour l'hiver pour que il ser aua chaud.
Mais sans reponce de la part de cette asso je me suis apercu que c'est foutu donc Rocky restaura chez moi et on sais jamais, peut-etre qqn qui va craquer pour lui un jour. 
Rocky c'est un vieux chien et il merite en fin d'etre heureux.

----------


## FIADONE

J'attends encore un peu avant d'envoyer une réponse sur les forums.....
Vu la complexité de l'affaire, si tout arrive à se décanter en faveur d'Isa, ce que j'espère de tout coeur pour Nadia et Rocky, je posterai enfin une bonne nouvelle

----------


## doggymiss

::   on croise les doigts alors, j'espère qu'il y aura une bonne nouvelle d'ici peu!

----------


## YAMAKASI

ISA

APRES QQS VERIFICATION, LA CARTE DEVRAIT ARRIVER DE LA SCC ...DANS QQS JOURS ( ?? )  

tu sais avec eux ca peut mettre 15 jours ou  6mois ...mais on va la recevoir et elle te sera remise sans problème

dès reception, je m'en engage personnellement.

----------


## FASTRE

vous avez le numéro d'identification de ROCKY

    afin de mettre   son post à jour   sur BA sans famille

   merci

----------


## 0'maley

J'ai comme kidirait l'impression qu'on n'aura le numéro d'identification qu'une fois le duplicata de la carte revenu de la SCC... A moins d'emmener Rocky chez le vétérinaire pour y lire sa puce. S'il y a un tatouage et qu'il est lisible, bussieres nous le mettra ici, sinon, il faudra attendre un peu.

----------


## FIADONE

Rien de nouveau je suppose ?

----------


## chaussette2006

Bussiere le garde puisqu'aucune solution n'a été trouvé.

elle lui a faire construire cabane. Pour l'aidé a payer la cabane il faut prendre contact avec elle

----------


## SMARTIES76

> Bussiere le garde puisqu'aucune solution n'a été trouvé.
> 
> elle lui a faire construire cabane. Pour l'aidé a payer la cabane il faut prendre contact avec elle


elle l'adopte ?

----------


## chaussette2006

oui ça m'en a tout l'air puisque rien au final n'a vu le jour  :Smile:

----------


## 0'maley

Non, buissieres m'a dit qu'elle ne pouvait pas l'adopter. Elle ne pourra pas assumer les frais de ses soins. Elle le garde en FA et une association s'est annoncé pour le prendre en charge en le laissant chez buissieres. Mais il manque toujours ses papiers que Yamakasi a redemandé à la SCC. Par ailleurs, buissieres risque de déménager et, dans ce cas, Rocky se retrouvera de nouveau en grande urgence.

----------


## FIADONE

Je connais la lenteur administrative, et il est vrai que les papiers tardent souvent à arriver de la SCC, mais là, on en est à combien de semaines maintenant ??
Quand il s'agit d'une asso, je pensais que le processus pouvait être accéléré  
Un appel aux dons a été lancé pour la "cabane" ?
Mais pourquoi prévoir cette possibilité si Nadia envisage un déménagement ?  
Une situation que l'on rencontre que très rarement, il faut l'avouer....

----------


## 0'maley

Il fallait faire vite, le chien errait en pleine ville en traînant derrière lui ses pattes qui ne fonctionnent plus. C'est Bussières qui n'écoutant que son bon coeur est allée le chercher. Il y a eu une grosse émotion au début, comme souvent, mais qui est vite retombée. Le problème de Rocky, c'est qu'il est adorable avec les humains, mais déteste ses congénaires et les chats. Résultat personne n'a proposé de le prendre et cela fait bientôt 4 mois qu'il est chez bussières où il ne devait rester que quelques jours... Maintenant, elle s'y est attachée

Buissières est au RSA. Ce n'est pas un secret puisque Yamakasi l'a écrit sur un post. C'est pour des raisons financières qu'elle devra d'ici quelques temps déménager. Il n'est pas dit que Bussières ne pourra pas Rocky. Au moment où j'écris, nous ne savons pas encore où elle déménagera et si elle pourra ou non l'emmener. Si c'est dans un appart au 6ème étage sans ascenseur, on oublie avec un chien paralysé...

J'ai effectivement lancé un appel aux dons pour aider bussières à payer le mini enclos qu'elle a fait faire pour Rocky. Nous avons eu quelques dons. Je vais demander à bussières de nous faire le point et, si besoin, je remonterai l'appel aux dons.

----------


## FIADONE

Merci O'Maley, je connais les difficultés de Nadia  
Mais de là à parler d'un appart au 6e étage, cela m'étonnerait quand même.... Elle n'a quand même pas que Rocky à la maison  
Les papiers ne sont toujours pas arrivés je suppose, sans quoi on le saurait
Un immense bravo à cette FA qui, dans une situation plus que précaire, envers et contre tout, garde un bonhomme handicapé à ses côtés, dans des conditions plus que difficiles...

----------


## chaussette2006

j'ai eu la scc il y a 2 semaines et c'etait en cour.

----------


## FIADONE

Hors paperasse qui a l'air de s'éterniser, serait-il possible d'avoir des nouvelles du loulou et de Nadia ?
Peut-être une ou deux photos ?

----------


## chaussette2006

non c bon l'asso lamart a bien la carte de Rocky

sinon aux dernieres nouvelles (y a 2 semaines) Nadia (Bussiere) me disait que Rocky etait tres attaché a son mari et qu'elle allait déménager dans une maison (et non un appart) et aurait besoin d'aide pour le déménagement.

----------


## FIADONE

> non c bon l'asso lamart a bien la carte de Rocky
> 
> sinon aux dernieres nouvelles (y a 2 semaines) Nadia (Bussiere) me disait que Rocky etait tres attaché a son mari et qu'elle allait déménager dans une maison (et non un appart) et aurait besoin d'aide pour le déménagement.


1/ La première phrase veut dire quoi ? Si l'asso Lamart a la carte du loulou en sa possession, elle doit la transmettre, non ?
2/ De quelle façon aider Nadia pour son déménagement ?
Merci d'avance pour les précisions

----------


## FIADONE

Qui peut donner des nouvelles ?

----------


## 0'maley

> Qui peut donner des nouvelles ?


Le mieux, c'est que tu fasses un mp à bussieres (= nadia).

Je précise que suggérer que Nadia pourrait peut-être déménager en appartement était de ma part un trait humour, pour faire comprendre que le pire pouvait arriver, que Nadia était dans la M... et qu'elle avait besoin de notre aide. Mais par écrit on ne voit pas l'interlocuteur et son oeil qui frise et on n'entend pas le ton de sa voix...  

Une chose est certaine, lors de mes derniers contacts avec Nadia-bussieres, elle m'a indiqué qu'elle ne pourrait probablement pas emmener tous ses animaux. En effet, lorsque l'on doit changer de domicile pour des raisons financières, il est rare qu'on parte pour plus grand...

En ce qui me concerne, je souhaiterais savoir si les papiers de Rocky ont été transmis à Isabelle P.

----------


## charlyne

bonjour à toutes,

je viens de lire quelques lignes pour rocky je crois, pas le courage de lire tout le post,

vous serait il possible de faire un condensé,

la raison pour laquelle rocky est ainsi, que penses les différents vétos

tout ce qui est bon a savoir sans tout relire le post

je prends souvent des loulous handicapés ou vieuxn voilà pourquoi toutes ces questions

amities

----------


## cattoune

J'aimerai savoir si il y a encore besoin de dons pour sa fa? 
si oui, quelqu'un peut me transmettre les cordonnées de la personnes?   :merci:

----------


## 0'maley

Oui Bussières a besoin de dons pour Rocky. Elle est au RSA. Elle a une cinquantaine d'animaux à plumes et à poils, pour la plupart handicapés et implaçables.

Pour les dons : 

[quote="bussieres"]*ESPERANCE
CREDIT AGRICOLE BRIE PICARDIE
banque: guichet: n° de compte: clé
18706 00000 72175264246 35

internationalIBAN)

FR76 1870 6000 0072 1752 6424 635

BANQUE IDENTIFIER CODE (BIC)
AGRIFRPP887

ESPERANCE
chez mme Bussières Nadejda
22, chemin de Fosse
60410 Roberval*
quote]

Résumé :

Rocky appartenait à un vigile qui gardait une entreprise. Il a été battu à coup de barre de fer, non pas par son maître, mais par des personnes qui en voulaient à son maître. Il semble qu'il soit resté sans soins. Lorsqu'une enquêtrice de l'association Stéphane Lamart est intervenue, elle a appris qu'il traînait ses pattes arrières derrière lui depuis des mois.

Rocky a été mis en pension, mais la pension a refusé de le garder en raison de son handicap qui compliquait l'organisation de son personnel. Rocky allait être euthanasié. Tout le monde s'indignait mais personne, ou presque, ne proposait de le prendre, ce nous pouvons comprendre, un chien handicapé, ce n'est pas simple à gérer, d'autant plus que Rocky m'aime ni les chats ni les autres chiens.

N'écoutant que son bon coeur, bussieres est allée le chercher. Depuis, grâce aux dons sur Rescue, elle a reçu pour lui un charriot (mais elle a du mal à le porter pour le mettre dedans) et lui a fait faire un enclos pour qu'il profite du soleil et d'un coin d'herbe sans bouffer les chats et les autres chiens. 

Actuellement, Rocky n'est couvert par aucune association. On pense qu'avec des soins appropriés, il pourrait peut-être retrouver une certaine mobilité. Isabelle P. propose de le prendre sous son association, mais pour cela, il faut que l'association Stéphane Lamart lui transmette les papiers de Rocky qui ont été égarés et redemandés à la Société Centrale Canine. bussières semble d'accord de le garder en fa car elle s'y est beaucoup attachée. 

Nous en sommes là...

----------


## anne06

et pourquoi aucune association ne veut le prendre en charge ? n'est-pas le but d'une asso que d'aider des animaux en difficulté ? je ne comprends pas que Bussières se tape tout le sale boulot sans aucune aide, il a la peste ou quoi, ce pauvre loulou ?

----------


## 0'maley

Il y avait une association qui voulait le prendre en charge m'a ne pouvait pas payer les croquettes, les aménagements et les soins et le mettait dans une autre FA que Bussières.

Il y a Isabelle P. qui est d'accord de le prendre et de tout financer et de le laisser chez Bussieres mais qui VEUT ABSOLUMENT les papiers du chien avant de faire quoi que ce soit.

Et Isabelle P. n'a toujours pas reçu les documents en question...

----------


## nico78

c'est un peu bête tout ca , car ce pauvre chien aurait pu être sauvé de cet handicape .....

----------


## anne06

bon alors espérons que les papiers trouveront le chemin le plus rapide ...

----------


## FIADONE

> bon alors espérons que les papiers trouveront le chemin le plus rapide ...



On connaît tous la lenteur administrative, et la SCC n'est pas épargnée....
Mais là, j'avoue, çà fait longuet

----------


## FIADONE

> Envoyé par chaussette2006
> 
> non c bon l'asso lamart a bien la carte de Rocky
> 
> 
>  :hein: 
> 
> Visiblement les "papiers" de Rocky sont en possession de l'association Stephane Lamart.


Qui en fait quoi ?????  
Faut quand même arrêter, à un moment, de faire passer des vessies pour des lanternes  
Nous tous ici présents savons bien les problèmes et difficultés rencontrés dans pareils cas, mais au bout de plusieurs semaines, désolée, on en vient quand même à se poser des questions
Sans parler des forums et membres amis qui relancent et demandent des infos.............
Demander de l'aide, c'est bien dans pareil cas, mais çà devient glauque aujourd'hui, et là, j'avoue, c'est le genre de situation que je n'aime pas vraiment  
Rien à voir avec la pauvre Nadia, que je salue et félicite aujourd'hui

----------


## bussieres

Bonjour à tous. Je n'ai pas vu tout ces messages donc en résumé, la maison est vendu, on signe jeudi. Mardi prochaine on visite qqs fermes dans le 28 avec bcp de terrain. 
effectivement, j'aurai besoin d'aide pour le demenagement pour 10 chiens et environ 60 chats en + des amenagement pour securiser le terrain.
Rocky un peut fatigué car il assez agé mais il va bien et a bcp d'appetit, mais il est heureux, j'adore le regarder quand il se roule dans l'herbe et precipiter pour manger.
je vous ferrai qq photos prochenement.

----------


## FIADONE

Merci Nadia, heureuse d'avoir enfin des nouvelles !  
Fais de gros, gros câlins au bonhomme, en attendant les photos et la suite  
Tu en es où pour les papiers ? Du nouveau ou pas ?

----------


## anne06

félicitations à vous, NADIA, parce qu'il faut vraiment aimer les animaux pour faire tout ce que vous faites, surtout sans assistance ou presque, à part les dons !

----------


## FIADONE

Qui pourrait donner des nouvelles de Nadia et du loulou ?
Le déménagement est prévu ?
Les papiers sont enfin arrivés ?

----------


## 0'maley

> merci capucine, rocky va bien mais c'est un vieux chien et c'est dure pour lui pour se deplaser.
> bientot il aura son coin que à lui car on demenage, notre maison est vendu. 
> on a pas pu tenir le coup, car sans aide est tres dificile à survivre financierement avec plus que 60 animaux.


Bussieres a écrit cela hier soir sur le post d'appel aux dons.

Quant aux papiers... à voir avec l'association Stéphane Lamart, je crois.

----------


## FIADONE

> Quant aux papiers... à voir avec l'association Stéphane Lamart, je crois.


Il arrive quand même un moment où il faut arrêter les délires, revenir sur Terre et se poser les bonnes questions  
Depuis combien de temps Nadia attend les fameux papiers ??
Qu'est-ce-qui fait aujourd'hui qu'ils ne sont pas encore arrivés et pourquoi ??
En France, en 2010, çà relève vraiment de la 4e dimension....
Voilà une FA larguée, avec un loulou handicapé, sans ressources, qui lance des appels à l'aide, des SOS, mais tout çà donne quoi ??
Qui, à ce jour, oserait se lancer dans l'aventure en relisant ce post ?
C'est au-dessus de ma patience de devoir lire ce genre de choses et devoir sans cesse venir, et revenir encore et toujours pour poser les mêmes questions, laissées sans réponse d'ailleurs
Plus rien n'est crédible aujourd'hui, inutile de se voiler la face 
J'ai un immense respect pour Nadia qui ne peut que se dépatouiller, ou tenter en tout cas, de l'être en attendant les "dons"
Cette situation devient intolérable, à la limite du supportable, et le fait que personne ne puisse lui venir en aide réellement m'insupporte  
Désolée, je sais, je ne me mets que très rarement en pétard, et si je dois écoper ce soir d'un "carton rouge", tant pis, ce sera pour une bonne cause, et en paix avec moi-même....

----------


## bussieres

Merci fidji pour ton soutiens, je me debrouill pour le moment grace aux qq petits dons et surtout a Dominique Marchioni,  l'asso "L'Homme et son chien" qui m'a aidé pour la  nourriture de plusieres mois de Rocky  et pour 9 autres chiens et 60 chats mais dans 2 semaines je n'aurai plus ni boites ni de croquetes pour les chiens et pour les chats, ca va etre dure-dure.
Demain on visite une ferme de 5000 m² de terain à 140 km de paris et je croise le doits que on ferrai l'affaire, surtout il aura de la place pour tout le monde meme plus. Si ca marche, je pourrai etre la fa pour les chiens en detresse car c'est un endroit isolé etc mais sans aide financiere je ne tiendrai pas le coup.

----------


## FIADONE

Merci pour ta réponse Nadia, de tout coeur avec toi  
Quant aux asso : vous êtes où ??????????????????

----------


## charlyne

des nouvelles de ce loulou svp


merci

----------


## anne06

voilà un chien dont tout le monde voulait, les solutions étaient toutes trouvées, et depuis plusieurs mois, c'est le silence total !

ça sert à quoi de sauver un chien si ensuite, on s'en désintéresse ?

----------


## bussieres

Personalement j'ai rien à rajouter. Rocky a un foyer, le principale est fait grace a vos aider financiere et morale.
Mais malheresement il y a d'autres qui sont en detresse donc on tourne la page et on s'enteresset aux autres sauvetages.
Tous ce concerne de la carte de tatouage de rocky je m'en fiche, personne ne viendrai le reclamer et ca c'est sur. 
Si toujours il y a des personnes qui s'enteresse au Rocky pourront m'aider et faire des petits dons pour lui et ma tribue, ils seront les bienvenue.

----------


## 0'maley

Pour les dons : 

*ESPERANCE
CREDIT AGRICOLE BRIE PICARDIE
banque: guichet: n° de compte: clé
18706 00000 72175264246 35

internationalIBAN) : FR76 1870 6000 0072 1752 6424 635

BANQUE IDENTIFIER CODE (BIC) : AGRIFRPP887

ESPERANCE
chez mme Bussières Nadejda
22, chemin de Fosse
*

----------


## FIADONE

Merci pour les infos  
Par contre, pour l'adresse, il manque le code postal

----------


## 0'maley

*ESPERANCE
chez mme Bussières Nadejda
22, chemin de Fosse
60410 Roberval*

----------


## FIADONE

Par contre, le titre du post ne pourrait pas être changé ??
Le bonhomme est chez Nadia depuis pas mal de temps maintenant, n'est plus menacé d'eutha non plus

----------


## 0'maley

Ben essaie de faire un rapport aux modos. Moi, je n'en fais plus. J'ai un mauvais karma. Ca fait deux fois depuis 10 jours que je demande un changement et que ça n'a aucun effet !    ::  

C'est les vacances d'été + la canicule, ya les neurones qui ralentissent.... même chez les plus jeunes aue moi !!!    ::

----------


## FIADONE

> Ben essaie de faire un rapport aux modos. Moi, je n'en fais plus. J'ai un mauvais karma. Ca fait deux fois depuis 10 jours que je demande un changement et que ça n'a aucun effet !   
> 
> C'est les vacances d'été + la canicule, ya les neurones qui ralentissent.... même chez les plus jeunes aue moi !!!


Rapport envoyé  
Mais si tu es OK, voici le nouveau titre :

"ROCKY, BBMM 7 ans paralysé - en FA (Dpt 60)"

Et déplacé bien sûr, dans la rubrique adéquate....
J'ai toujours eu d'excellents rapports avec l'équipe, vois pas de problèmes pour le bonhomme

----------


## Lorène

> Envoyé par 0'maley
> 
> Ben essaie de faire un rapport aux modos. Moi, je n'en fais plus. J'ai un mauvais karma. Ca fait deux fois depuis 10 jours que je demande un changement et que ça n'a aucun effet !   
> 
> *C'est les vacances d'été + la canicule, ya les neurones qui ralentissent.... même chez les plus jeunes aue moi !!*!  
> 
> 
> Rapport envoyé  
> Mais si tu es OK, voici le nouveau titre :
> ...


*Merci d'éviter ce genre de critique. On a déjà beaucoup à faire. Le titre vient d'être modifié et le post restera là vu que Rocky est handicapé.*

----------


## 0'maley

C'est pas une critique, c'est une constatation sans aucun mauvais esprit. Je suis parfaitement consciente que les modos ont beaucoup de travail et qu'il est ingrat. C'est pourquoi, je n'ai pas insisté pour mes rapports sans succès parce que ce n'est vraiment pas important.

Cela mis à part, j'aimerais bien savoir où sont les associations qui se sont annoncées pour aider Rocky. Parce qu'à part quelques indépendants qui essaient d'aider bussieres qui l'a recueilli, il n'y a personne. Et ce chien, handicapé en FA, n'est couvert par aucune association.

----------


## bussieres

Dans 2 mois Rocky sera dans le dep 28 à 20 km de Chartre dans une nouvelle proprieté. 
On a signé le compromis samedi dernier.

----------


## nico78

super c'est la campagne là bas je suis à 73 kms de chartres c'est une belle ville d'ailleurs , profitez en bien , une caresse à rocky ,et beaucoup de courage à bussière

----------


## FIADONE

> Dans 2 mois Rocky sera dans le dep 28 à 20 km de Chartre dans une nouvelle proprieté. 
> On a signé le compromis samedi dernier.


Je suis très contente pour toi ma belle !!  
Mais n'empêche quand même que tu dois te démener toute seule avec un loulou handicapé, qui a fait couler pas mal d'encre, sur tous forums confondus, qui a mobilisé des mois et des foules, suspendues à une éventuelle prise en charge, et qu'aujourd'hui, tu te retrouves seule parmi nous, dans l'attente d'éventuels dons de membres.....  
Et sur ce point, j'avoue, je reste bouche-bée, si je puis dire
L'asso "30 millions d'amis" et celle de Brigitte Bardot avaient été contactées ou pas ??
Je peux t'aider de ce côté-là si tu veux, à toi de me répondre  
Mais faut pas non plus laisser tomber la piste de la carte d'identification du bonhomme, sans quoi, tu n'en seras jamais la "propriétaire", avec tout ce que celà peut engendrer comme problèmes en cas de difficultés  
Et je crois que de ce côté-là, tu as quand même eu ton rayon, non ??

----------


## bussieres

> Envoyé par bussieres
> 
> Dans 2 mois Rocky sera dans le dep 28 à 20 km de Chartre dans une nouvelle proprieté. 
> On a signé le compromis samedi dernier.
> 
> 
> Je suis très contente pour toi ma belle !! 
> Mais n'empêche quand même que tu dois te démener toute seule avec un loulou handicapé, qui a fait couler pas mal d'encre, sur tous forums confondus, qui a mobilisé des mois et des foules, suspendues à une éventuelle prise en charge, et qu'aujourd'hui, tu te retrouves seule parmi nous, dans l'attente d'éventuels dons de membres..... 
> Et sur ce point, j'avoue, je reste bouche-bée, si je puis dire
> ...


Merci Fidji pour relancer,
Je ne peux plus faire la manche, je me debrouille comme je peux, la paperasse ce n'est mon truc, donc je travail que sur le terain, j'ai recupere 2 chats hier,  et lundi, mardi prochaine une mamane avec 4 chatons, en+ 10 chats sauvages environ je dois recupere si tot et les quelles sont menacer de mort, mais je ne peux pas, plus de place chez moi, tu crois que j'ai du temps pour demander de l'aide? Qui viendra laver Rocky? le sortire, laves les tapis s'il y a un accident? qui le sortira plusieres fois par jour?
je pence que ce n'est pas 30 milions d'amis ou FBB viendra le faire.  Je laisse tomber, ca sert à rien de demander de l'aide, on a vendu la maison pour avoir un peut d'argent d'avance car on ne pouvez plus payer meme electricité, 
etc. Je demande pour m'aider payer de la nouriture mais il ,'y a pas de masse pour m'aider, zero de dons à ce jour, un chien meme paralisé n'interesee plus personne, il y a autant de malhereux que les geans ne pence meme pas à rocky.

Decouvert sur le compte d'asso, la lettre d'avertissement bien recu, et sur le compte perso c'est le pire.

A toi de voir pour contacter toutes les assoss, en plus je ne suis pas doue pour l'ecrire 
 je ne refuse auqun aide pour mes animaux!
et merci oncore

----------


## FIADONE

Je m'occupe de contacter des asso et personnes que je connais
Je te promets pas le Pérou non plus, la période n'est guère propice, tu le sais comme moi, mais le fait de baisser les bras et se dire que tout le monde se fout de tout n'amènera que du négatif....
Et mon optimisme n'en veut pas  
Je suis en congés depuis hier soir, j'ai un peu plus de temps devant moi, je vais écrire, envoyer des mails, téléphoner, bref, me bouger
Y'aura bien quelqu'un, quelque part, qui entendra et répondre à mes SOS....  
Je te tiendrai informée de la suite
Fais de gros câlins au bonhomme, et bizz à toi  

PS : on pourrait avoir une photo récente de Rocky ?

----------


## FIADONE

30 Millions d'Amis et Fondation BB contactés  
J'attends la suite, et continue mon périple

----------


## FIADONE

> 30 Millions d'Amis et Fondation BB contactés 
> J'attends la suite, et continue mon périple


Asso LAMART injoignable au tél : j'ai laissé un message (gentil   ) et mon n° de tél....
A suivre

----------


## bussieres

> Envoyé par FIDJI13
> 
> 30 Millions d'Amis et Fondation BB contactés 
> J'attends la suite, et continue mon périple 
> 
> 
> Asso LAMART injoignable au tél : j'ai laissé un message (gentil  ) et mon n° de tél....
> A suivre


Lamart pas de sous, ce n'est pas la pene. je suis bien au courant car  ma copine yakamazi travail au siége actualement.
merci pour ton aide fidji.

----------


## FIADONE

J'ai eu un contact très positif dans le dpt 28  
Nadia, je t'envoie un MP, et je croise très fort

----------


## bussieres

2 foto d'aujourd'hui, ne t'en fait pas fidji il est toujours là. 
Hier, Je lui a marche sur la patte arriere, il a bien a eu mal donc depuis que il est chez moi il a retrouve de la sencibilté dans les pattes et les bouge plus que avant.
Rocky souffre bcp de chaleur, malgre la foret et son abris ou il fait tres frais.

----------


## FIADONE

Merci Nadia, je ne me faisais aucun souci sur le bonhomme, je sais très bien qu'il est chez toi  
Mais ces photos me font tant plaisir, les dernières commençaient à dater un peu....  
A bientôt, et bon courage pour la suite

----------


## Eileen69

Je viens de lire ce post et je suis consternée...

Tout le monde (ou presque) s'est désintéressé du pauvre Rocky qui a eu pourtant une vie bien triste. Seule Nadia se bat tous les jours pour s'en occuper, avec les soins importants que cela comporte. S'organiser pour qu'il ne sorte pas en même temps que les autres animaux, le soulever pour le mettre sur son chariot.   

Ces personnes ont été obligées de vendre leur maison pour avoir un peu de trésorerie devant eux pour continuer à nourrir leurs animaux. Des animaux recueillis, des vieux, des malades. Nadia oeuvre tous les jours pour la protection animale au même titre que les plus grandes associations, mais avec ses maigres moyens. Va t on attendre encore longtemps avant de l'aider ???  

Merci Fidji de vous battre pour Nadia et ses compagnons. 

Nadia, vous avez déménagé, quelle est votre nouvelle adresse pour vous envoyer un petit don ? A quel nom mettre le chèque ? vous êtes admirable. J'espère que votre appel à l'aide, retransmis par Fidji, sera entendu.

----------


## bussieres

"Nadia, vous avez déménagé, quelle est votre nouvelle adresse pour vous envoyer un petit don ? A quel nom mettre le chèque ? vous êtes admirable. J'espère que votre appel à l'aide, retransmis par Fidji, sera entendu."

Merci pour votre soutiene!
C'est vrais que vous ditez mais personne ne m'oublige faire ce que je fait, par l'amour pour les animaux je sacrifié ma vie, mon temps etc, pour venir en l'aide si je peux, aujourd'hui avait une appele au secour pour sauvezr une chaton sauvage qui est tombé dans des egouts à st-ouen, donc je suis allé malgré la distance, commen faire? il faullait le sauver. je suis repartie si tot car j'avais d'autres 4 chatons et sa mamane qui m'atendait qui été menacé de mort, je ne peux pas dire non.
Donc toute seul impossible faire autant, c'est pour ca j'ai besoin un peu d'aide au moin pour la nourriture pour Rocky, car c'est un gros chien qui tire ennormrment quant je le porte ou deplace, et il a tres bonne appetit, c'est vrais. Il y a d'autres cas plus dificile ma sans aide je n'arivera pas.

Mon adresse toujours le meme, on demenage que debut septembre, il faut au moin 2 mois apres de la signature de compromis, meme pdt 1 an on ferra suivre le courrier à notre nouvelle adresse à Boullay d'Achere dans le 28.


Merci à vous tous pour la soutient.

----------


## FIADONE

> Je viens de lire ce post et je suis consternée... 
> Merci Fidji de vous battre pour Nadia et ses compagnons.


Merci à toi Eileen, mais je ne fais rien de très extraordinaire, je tente juste d'aider du mieux possible   :| 
Si j'avais eu la possibilité de soulager Nadia, et prendre Rocky à la maison, je l'aurais fait, mais hélas....    ::  
Donc, j'agis autrement, et espère bien obtenir gain de cause
J'ai un contact avec un enquêteur de la FBB sur Facebook, à suivre....   :amour:

----------


## etosky

BRAVO en tout cas   pour tout ce que vous faites
j'espére que quelques dons arriveront    ::

----------


## cattoune

Transmis, et je vais faire un appel.

Pouvez me redire ce qui vous manque? 
et une adresse? 
Avez vous paypal ?   :merci:

----------


## cattoune

Un don sera envoyé à l'adresse ci dessus    ::

----------


## santig du

::

----------


## Vegane7

Merci de faire une récapitulation.
Il manque combien ?
Paypal possible ?

 :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## huet

Des nouvelles du petit bonhomme et de bussieres??? Comment allez vous?? Le loulou est il toujours chez vous???  :hein2:

----------


## YAMAKASI

*Merci de diffuser sur Facebook si vous le pouvez pour Nadia ( BUSSIERES ) 
Tout don est a envoye ic*i :* 

ESPERANCE
chez mme Bussières Nadejda
22, chemin de Fosse
60410 Roberval*

----------


## lili-vanille

Quelles sont les nouvelles de Rocky ???

----------


## Sanaga

*Mp envoyé*

----------


## Cheyenne62

> "Bjr, le dernier temps Rocky ne povez plus se deplacer et plus se balader en chariot, il abouaillet bcp et je l'ai amener che le veto qui m'a expliqué que les chies paralises à force de trainer avec le dos courbé et avec son poids ils commence à avoir la colonne vertebrale deformee et avoir l'hernis disquales donc il souffrais bcp, pour lui abreger ces soufrances il m'a conseillait de l'endormir, donc mon Rocky n'est plus de ce monde.
> Je n'ai pas repondu sur le poste pour n'a pas donner de penne à vous tous. J'ai fait ce que j'ai pu faire pour lui mais au moin il a eu 8 mois une famille.
> Que qq personnes sont au courant, de ce triste evenement.
> Cordialement
> Nadia"

----------


## nico78

oui il est bien mort ce pauvre loulou ,qu'il repose en paix prés de ces compagnons .   ::

----------


## santig du

::   ::

----------


## anniec

::   ::   ::

----------


## bussieres

> Mon pauvre loup.           
> 
> Tu n'as vraiment pas eu de chance ....


Je ne pence pas que il n'a pas eu de la chance mais à contraire, mais toi Isabelle les croquettes promis pour lui j'attends toujours et le temps que t'a mis pour lui faire l'hydrotherapie aussi car au debut il t'a manquait une petite chose - LA CARTE DE TATOUAGE!!! Egale aussi pour l'asso en Alemagne.
Je n'ai jamais eu la carte mais je m'en ocuper malgré mais 40 de chats et 10 chiens et sans ressources.
Désolé Isa pour cette reponce mais je suis personne franche.

----------


## chantal59

quelle vie mon pauvre rocky !!! tu as temps donner et te laisser dans cette etat là honte a t'on exproprio !!!!!
merci a la  fa !!!!!!!!!!!
repose en paix  mon rocky!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## calipsoo

::   pauvre loup....Qu'il repose en paix avec les autres chiens. Oui , il a eu de la chance de rencontrer Nadia qui s'est démenée pour le prendre en Fa et qu'aucune association n'a accepté de couvrir , vu qu'il n'avait pas ses papiers. Pour une association, si elle veut continuer à exister, il est indispensable qu'elle fasse les choses dans les règles. Peut-être qu'il aurait été bien , si les papiers n'étaient pas retrouvés, qu'une association en fasse faire d'autres. Ca arrive toujours à de nombreux chiens qui n'ont jamais été répertoriés (tatoués ou pucés) et l'association fait à ce moment-là toutes les démarches nécessaires pour légaliser la garde du chien en Fa. Mais Nadia n'a trouvé AUCUNE association qui accepte de le couvrir. Elle  a agi par mesure d'URGENCE;et a fait son possible pour lui assurer une fin de vie décente; 
 :merci:  encore à toi, Nadia. Je suis contente d'avoir pu t'aider à un moment où tu en avais besoin pour Rocky.

----------


## capu@22

si je puis me permettre une remarque, rien de sert de polémiquer, ce loulou repose en paix et il en reste encore beaucoup à sauver.    ::   Rocky

----------


## sauterelle

RIP ROCKY... tu es maintenant en paix.... Nadia s'est occupé de toi malgré tout ses problèmes, elle a fait ce qu'elle pensait bon pour toi et ne mérite aucune critique....

----------


## lili-vanille

> si je puis me permettre une remarque, rien de sert de polémiquer, ce loulou repose en paix et il en reste encore beaucoup à sauver.     Rocky


+ 1

S'il y a un paradis, sois heureux enfin, Rocky!

----------


## la mère michèle

À mon humble avis ,ce n'est absolument pas le moment de vous engueuler sur son post ...Le pauvre Rocky est mort ,il a beaucoup souffert et surtout il a eu énormément de chance de tomber sur Nadia qui a fait tout ce qu'elle a pu
pour lui rendre une fin de vie plus heureuse ...heureusement que cette femme  était là ,car effectivement sans elle ,il y a longtemps que Rocky ne serait plus là ...donc il faut avoir la décence de le reconnaitre et arrêter de critiquer 
c'est affligeant !

----------


## lili-vanille

Bon, il est mort, ce pauvre chien. Foutez-lui la paix maintenant.

----------


## candynet

Sans faire de polémique pour ce pauvre loulou, je viens de lire la totalité de ce post.
De mon avis personnel, je pense qu'IsabelleP a été la seule faisant partie d'une association qui s'est engagée plusieurs fois à prende Rocky, mais on comprend que les choses doivent être faites dans les règles.
Quant à Bussières, elle a eu beaucoup de mérites de s'occuper de ce chien malgré la situation du loulou et  sa situation financière à elle.

Alors merci à Bussières qui n'a écouté que son coeur, à IsabelleP qui a été fidèle dans ce post jusqu'au bout (c'est grace à elle que l'on sait aujourd'hui que le pauvre Rocky n'est plus), merci à toutes les personnes qui ont diffusé et à celles qui ont participé aux dons pour le chariot, le parc, la nourriture.

Et toi Beau Rocky très digne sur les photos, et avec la volonté de vivre, repose en paix car tu l'as bien mérité à l'abri de ce monde où les humains font tellement souffrir les animaux.

Repos pour toi Loulou qui a travaillé et souffert    ::

----------


## manonlorie

Je viens de lire la totalité du post depuis le mois de juin et j'ai du mal à retenir mes larmes !

Je me souviens encore, comme si c'était hier, de la visite de Bussières chez nous à Bruxelles avec le beau ROCKY, et de la joie qu'ils ont éprouvée tous deux, dans les mois qui ont suivi, avec la voiturette dont nous leur avions fait don.

Ensuite, il avait été question d'une adoption du côté de Strasbourg, puis d'une autre via une association allemande.

Il y avait bien sûr quelques difficultés pour récupérer les papiers du chien, mais je m'étais dit que c'était l'affaire de quelques jours et que tout s'arrangerait. Je n'ai donc plus visité le post, pensant naïvement que le sort de ROCKY avait trouvé un dénouement heureux.

J'étais loin d'imaginer ce qui s'est réellement passé ou plutôt ce qui ne s'est pas réalisé. 

Je découvre aujourd'hui ce lamentable feuilleton dont le chien et sa FA ont fait les frais.
La chance a voulu qu'une vraie relation d'amour se soit établie entre Nadia et ROCKY et que, grâce à cela, le chien a pu finir sa vie sans se douter un seul instant combien sa situation administrative s'était compliquée.

Je pense en effet que plusieurs personnes ont fait de leur mieux et je veux surtout rendre hommageici à Nadia, bien sûr, que je salue, mais aussi à IsabelleP, qui n'a jamais désemparé face à l'intertie de ceux qui sont restés obstinément silencieux face aux demandes répétées d'obtenir les papiers du pauvre chien.

Je suis extérieure à la problématique des assos françaises, étant une asso belge, mais je m'étonne de la "langue de bois" que parlent tous les intervenants de ce post, alors que la responsabilité de l'association STEPHANE LAMART dans ce problème est évidente.

Les difficultés financières que cette association rencontre aujourd'hui n'expliquent pas tout et, en tout état de cause, ne justifient en rien cette dramatique inertie. 
Je me souviens que j'avais déjà épinglé cette question, à l'époque, et j'avais noté le silence embarrassé qui avait accueilli ma remarque. Sans doute fallait-il encore ménager l'asso d'où devaient venir les fameux papiers et garder intactes les "bonnes relations".

Aujourd'hui, ROCKY n'est plus. Il dort en paix. Alors plus rien ne doit enfreindre la vérité.
Je tiens à le dire haut et fort, même si je n'engage que moi-même en le faisant : Mesdames et Messieurs de l'asso STEPHANE LAMART, votre attitude dans cette affaire a été EN DESSOUS DE TOUT !!! Votre silence et vos reculades ont entravé le destin d'un noble chien et des personnes dévouées qui l'avaient pris en charge. Une telle légèreté est IMPARDONNABLE, quelles qu'en soient les raisons. En outre, vous aviez récolté des dons pour ce chien au départ et il semble bien que ceux qui ont assuré les soins et l'alimentation de ROCKY ont été tout simplement NIES par vos responsables. Libre à chacun d'en tirer ses conclusions mais il reste peu de doutes à lever, me semble-t-il.

Heureusement il existe encore des personnes de qualité pour qui l'amour et la protection des animaux a un sens et qui ne s'attardent pas sur d'aussi tristes échecs. En ton souvenir, ROCKY, allons de l'avant vers d'autres sauvetages et écartons de notre chemin les associations qui, dans le tourbillon de leur gestion, oublient le regard émouvant des animaux qui avaient, un jour ou l'autre, compté sur eux...

----------


## Agnès HL

Heureusement il existe encore des personnes de qualité pour qui l'amour et la protection des animaux a un sens et qui ne s'attardent pas sur d'aussi tristes échecs. En ton souvenir, ROCKY, allons de l'avant vers d'autres sauvetages et écartons de notre chemin les associations qui, dans le tourbillon de leur gestion, oublient le regard émouvant des animaux qui avaient, un jour ou l'autre, compté sur eux...

 ::

----------


## FIADONE

J'ai été très longtemps absente du forum, d'énormes galères perso...
Mais j'espérais une belle nouvelle pour le loulou    ::  
Je suis sidérée de savoir que Rocky nous a quittés, et terriblement peinée d'être restée sans solution
Inutile aujourd'hui de se renvoyer la balle de l'un à l'autre, avec des si et des mais, on pourrait refaire le monde
Je n'espère maintenant qu'une chose : que Rocky puisse gambader dans les vertes prairies qui bordent le Rainbow Bridge, comme il l'aurait fait dans les premières années de sa vie   :amour: 
RIP Bonhomme, tu t'es battu jusqu'au bout, et les mois passés aux côtés de Nadia t'auront sûrement réconcilié avec l'espèce humaine    ::   ::

----------


## love-t

J'ai tout lu, pauvre chien    ::  

Repose en paix Rocky   :amour:

----------


## bonnyanoie

vous vous êtes démenés pour ce loulou
je trouve que ca c est formidable 
ca n a pas de prix 

reposes en paix petit cur 
tu as eu plusieurs vies en une
et celle dont tu as pu profiter les derniers temps était sans doute la plus belle malgré ton handicap

 :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## 0'maley

> J'ai été très longtemps absente du forum, d'énormes galères perso...
> Mais j'espérais une belle nouvelle pour le loulou    
> Je suis sidérée de savoir que Rocky nous a quittés, et terriblement peinée d'être restée sans solution
> Inutile aujourd'hui de se renvoyer la balle de l'un à l'autre, avec des si et des mais, on pourrait refaire le monde
> Je n'espère maintenant qu'une chose : que Rocky puisse gambader dans les vertes prairies qui bordent le Rainbow Bridge, comme il l'aurait fait dans les premières années de sa vie   :amour: 
> RIP Bonhomme, tu t'es battu jusqu'au bout, et les mois passés aux côtés de Nadia t'auront sûrement réconcilié avec l'espèce humaine


Rocky a pu finir sa vie chez Bussières qui était allée le chercher en catastrophe alors que tout le monde se lamantait mais personne ne proposait d'accueil. Il a reçu de l'amour et s'est particulièrement attaché au conjoint de Bussières. Nous avons aussi pu lancer un appel aux dons pour aider Buissières à prendre soin de lui. Tout n'a pas été si négatif. Merci à tous ceux qui fait un petit quelque chose ou un grand quelque chose pour Rocky   :amour:

----------


## anne06

l'essentiel est qu'il soit mort entouré d'amour !    ::

----------

